# 

## js305

Myślimy z żoną od dłuższego czasu o budowie, działkę już zakupiliśmy dawno temu (miała być lokata kapitału) z opcją budowy. Cele stawialiśmy sobie różne, własny dom miał zapewnić więcej spokoju, większy komfort, mniejsze koszty eksploatacyjne. Sytuacja w międzyczasie się zmieniła, dom pod lasem obecnie zapewnia też wytchnienie od tej całej psychozy pandemicznej. Są też obawy, czy damy radę finansowo, czy wybiorę dobry projekt, ekipę, rozwiązania technologiczne itd, itp.
Wiem że nikt mnie za rączkę nie poprowadzi ale może ktoś podzieli się swoimi przeżyciami i wątpliwościami i jak je rozwiązał.

----------


## cactus

TAK wlasny dom zapewnia te wszystkie rzeczy ktory wymieniłeś.
Ma tylko dwie wady - wymaga masy czasu i góry gotówki.
Każdemu kogo stać polecam budowę domu (potrzebna stablizacja rodzinna też).
Nie polecam osobom które zarabiają 5tyś i planują kredyt na 30 lat zakładając że przez ten czas nie zachorują, nie stracą pracy a żona będzie miała wieczną cierpliwość przez kilka lat budowy.

----------


## giman

To ja z delikatną nutką przestrogi chociaż osobiście odczuwam identycznie jak cactus, bo przestrzeń, zieleń,  wytchnienie.
Sprawdzić tylko czy w okolicy nie powstanie jakiś przemysł (chocby tzw. nieuciążliwy tylko z nazwy) i potem trafić na normalnych sąsiadów i wszystko powyższe się osiągnie. Koszty budowy liczyć z dużym zapasem, bo zawsze wyjdzie więcej niż początkowe szacunki. Co do kredytu to fakt będzie on niedobijający jak rata nie przekroczy 20% dochodów rodziny. I pamiętać o trójkącie (tylko dwie z trzech możliwe):

----------


## obrzydliwy

> TAK wlasny dom zapewnia te wszystkie rzeczy ktory wymieniłeś.
> Ma tylko dwie wady - wymaga masy czasu i góry gotówki.
> Każdemu kogo stać polecam budowę domu (potrzebna stablizacja rodzinna też).
> Nie polecam osobom które zarabiają 5tyś i planują kredyt na 30 lat zakładając że przez ten czas nie zachorują, nie stracą pracy a żona będzie miała wieczną cierpliwość przez kilka lat budowy.



Takim ludziom radzisz mieszkać z rodzicami, czy brać kredyt na mieszkanie ? 
Dom jest dla wielu spełnieniem marzeń. Polecam.

----------


## js305

Domyślam się że potrzeba sporo kasy (czy gotówki? - będę brał kredyt) a co do masy czasu to chodzi o czas budowy czy już później w ramach powiedzonka że przy domu zawsze jest coś do roboty?
Co do zarobków i kredytu to przyszła rata (20-25lat kredytu) wyniesie od 25-30% naszych obecnych dochodów (jesteśmy 40+), natomiast mamy jeszcze do spłacenia kredyt (tzw. frankowy) ale rata nieduża i myślimy nad załatwieniem tej sprawy sądownie. Kwestie ew. straty pracy, czy choroby oczywiście zawsze możliwe ale chyba można się jakoś przed tym ubezpieczyć?

----------


## js305

> Sytuację macie dobrą, ja jednak miałbym obawy o budowę teraz gdyż jesteśmy pod samą górką bańki mieszkaniowej, mamy powtórkę z 2008 roku, najpierw ceny nieruchomości oszalały a pod koniec również materiałów budowlanych. Jeżeli macie działkę to proponuje nawet bez kupowania wybrać jakiś projekt i spróbować znaleźć ekipę do SSZ może się okazać ze termin to np 2025 rok albo 2021 ale cena x2, Nieruchomości a w szczególności domy są OK ale jak sienie kupi lub wybuduje na górce. Tym bardziej w kredycie.


Z tym czekaniem to już za długo to robimy, widzę że ceny są wysokie ale jak długo poczekać? Młodsi nie jesteśmy, zdolność kredytowa też się skraca, czy w przyszłym roku sytuacja się zmieni?

----------


## MiroMirek

> TAK wlasny dom zapewnia te wszystkie rzeczy ktory wymieniłeś.
> Ma tylko dwie wady - wymaga masy czasu i góry gotówki.
> Każdemu kogo stać polecam budowę domu (potrzebna stablizacja rodzinna też).
> Nie polecam osobom które zarabiają 5tyś i planują kredyt na 30 lat zakładając że przez ten czas nie zachorują, nie stracą pracy a żona będzie miała wieczną cierpliwość przez kilka lat budowy.


w mojej opinii bardzo słuszne podejście  :smile: , Ja poczyniłem założenie - co najmniej 70% pieniędzy własnych, maks 30 % kredytu - to daje mi pewien spokój i bezpieczeństwo  finansowe - zebranie tych 70% zajęło mi jednak parę ładnych lat.

Jeżeli lokalizacja działki jest atrakcyjna i ciekawy projekt  można traktować budowę jako inwestycję, jeżeli coś pójdzie w przyszłości nie tak ( choroba, strata pracy, rozwód  :smile: ...itp to zawsze można nieruchomość sprzedać . Obecnie trzymanie gotówki w banku to czysta strata każdego miesiąca

----------


## js305

> A o ile Ci spadnie zdolność w 2 lata? Ja mam 50 lat jestem na emeryturze ale 0,5 mln na 20 lat spokojnie dostanę.


Może w 2 lata niewiele ale wchodzą też inne kwestie, teraz bym budował dla rodziny 2+2 ale za kilka lat jak dzieci pójdą na studia to czy będzie sens taki sam projekt/metraż? Tyle dylematów...

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

Całkowity koszt utrzymania domu 343zł. Na serio?  

Bo ja mam stosunkowo nowy dom, a łączna suma jest znacznie większa (rodzina 2+2):
ee: 150zł/mc
woda + kanalizacja: 250zł/mc
CO+CWU: 175zł/mc
Podatek od nieruchomości: 50zł/mc
Śmieci: 100zł/mc
Przegląd kotła: 20zł/mc
Filtry do reku i wstępne do wody: 10zł/mc
Sól do zmiękczacza: 15zł/mc
Remonty: tutaj zawsze coś się wymieni, pomaluje itd., ale też trzeba by dodać jakąs amortyzację.

Koszty wody mogłyby być mniejsze, ale jeszcze nie wywierciłem studni i trochę idzię  na podelwanie roślin (mam licznik na ogród).

Dom daje swobodę, poczucie wolności i dużo przestrzeni dla dzieciaków, ale nie zapominajmy o utrzymaniu, które moim zdaniem będzie zawsze większe. 
Czerpię radość z tego, że mogę usiąść w wygodnym fotelu, wokół roślin i napawać się tym wszystkim, ale 3 lata po wprowadzeniu się ciągle jest coś do pracy i tak naprawdę tego odpoczywania mam nie za wiele. Pomimo wszystko raz jeszcze bym się budował  :smile:

----------


## giman

> Może w 2 lata niewiele ale wchodzą też inne kwestie, teraz bym budował dla rodziny 2+2 ale za kilka lat jak dzieci pójdą na studia to czy będzie sens taki sam projekt/metraż? Tyle dylematów...


Ceny w budownictwie szaleją. Fakt. Czy za rok-dwa-trzy będą niższe, nie mam pojęcia.
I nie widzę sensu, żeby spekulowac na rynku nieruchomości własnym miejscem zamieszkania.
Jesteście 40+, jak zdecydujecie się na dom to bierzecie obecne wyceny oceniacie czy was stać i jak tak to budujecie.
Zastanawianie się czy czekać czy nie czekać, wzrośnie-spadnie, nie jest właściwe w takiej sytuacji.

Co do dylematów to pozostaje polecieć banałem ... nikt nie obiecywał, że życie będzie łatwe, ale przesadnie trudne też nie jest  :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Myślimy z żoną od dłuższego czasu o budowie, działkę już zakupiliśmy dawno temu (miała być lokata kapitału) z opcją budowy. Cele stawialiśmy sobie różne, własny dom miał zapewnić więcej spokoju, większy komfort, mniejsze koszty eksploatacyjne. Sytuacja w międzyczasie się zmieniła, dom pod lasem obecnie zapewnia też wytchnienie od tej całej psychozy pandemicznej. Są też obawy, czy damy radę finansowo, czy wybiorę dobry projekt, ekipę, rozwiązania technologiczne itd, itp.
> Wiem że nikt mnie za rączkę nie poprowadzi ale może ktoś podzieli się swoimi przeżyciami i wątpliwościami i jak je rozwiązał.


Jasna sprawa, że dom w pełni spełnił oczekiwaniom, więcej, samą budowę wspominam jako fajną przygodę   :wink: 
Również mieliśmy 40+ jak ,głównie mi,urodzili się pomysł na budowę. 
Miał być pomysłem na ucieczkę od zgiełku dużego miasta, na wieś gdzie jest cisza i spokój i tak jest od 8 lat.
Pomimo, że jest to podmiejska wieś ale wieś w najczystszej postaci z kogutami piejacymi rano i z zapachem świnek gdzieś tam w oddali   :wink: 

A żeby budowa była przygodą a nie udręką trzeba do niej się odpowiednio przygotować, nauczyć się jej wręcz od materiałów budowlanych po technologie budowy itp.
Wtedy budowa jest przygodą bo Ty ja prowadzisz a nie ona ciebie...

----------


## Nurek_

> Z tym czekaniem to już za długo to robimy, widzę że ceny są wysokie ale jak długo poczekać? Młodsi nie jesteśmy, zdolność kredytowa też się skraca, czy w przyszłym roku sytuacja się zmieni?


Nie ma na co czekać, taniej nie będzie. Znasz jakiś przypadek że nieruchomości potaniały?
W sytuacji jak obecnie, przy tak rozkręcającej się inflacji czekanie jest bez sensu. Weźmiecie kredyt, a za 10 lat rata będzie warta polowe tego co dziś. Jeśli bym się czegoś bał w tej chwili, to nie kredytu tylko chorych cen materiałów i zwłaszcza robocizny. Jesteście zdecydowani to zaczynajcie budowę, tylko wybierzcie dom na miarę swoich potrzeb i przede wszyskiem zdolności finansowych a nie 3 razy za duży i będzie dobrze.
Ja żałuję, że się wcześniej nie decydowałem na budowę, na pewno wybudowałbym sporo taniej i od paru lat mieszkałbym w wygodnym domku.

----------


## Nurek_

> super porada wziąć milion kredytu na najniższym oprocentowaniu, przepłacić za nieruchomość i udupić się w kredyt dożywotnio modląc się żeby oprocentowanie nie wzrosło choć wiadomo że to nastąpi. 
> 
> Mieszkam w domu który musiałem spalić cały sam zrobiłem to w kilkanascie lat nie 25 i rata nie była warta połowę mało tego wzrosła o 50% w 2005 roku. Mam budowę i spłątę za sobą więc wiem co piszę a ty już spałciłeś kredyt?


Nie, super rada czekać ma mityczne obniżki cen. Pokaż mi kiedy potaniały nieruchomości, kiedy potaniały materiały i robocizna? Bo o ile to podrożało w ostatnich latach to chyba pokazywać nie muszę.
O mój kredyt się nie martw, moja rata to ok 15% dochodu, nawet jakby wzrosła dwukrotnie to mnie to zbytnio nie zaboli. Powiem więcej, przez 4 lata, od czasu wzięcia kredytu z zoną dostaliśmy na tyle podwyżek, że w zasadzie pokryło nam to ratę. Od tak, żadnego specjalnego awansu ani ja ani ona. Nawet nie widzę sensu, żeby kredyt nadpłacać, bo po co? Za parę lat rata to jakieś drobne będą.
A jakbym się czaił jak radzisz, to dalej bym się kisił w bloku a to co bym dodatkowo odłożył zeżarłaby inflacja. Sama działka kosztowałaby mnie ze 2xtyle, o kosztach budowy nawet nie mówię.

----------


## fotohobby

> . 
> 
> Mieszkam w domu który musiałem spalić


Oj, to przykre. I jak się teraz mieszka ?
 :Lol:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Nie, super rada czekać ma mityczne obniżki cen. Pokaż mi kiedy potaniały nieruchomości, kiedy potaniały materiały i robocizna? Bo o ile to podrożało w ostatnich latach to chyba pokazywać nie muszę.
> O mój kredyt się nie martw, moja rata to ok 15% dochodu, nawet jakby wzrosła dwukrotnie to mnie to zbytnio nie zaboli. Powiem więcej, przez 4 lata, od czasu wzięcia kredytu z zoną dostaliśmy na tyle podwyżek, że w zasadzie pokryło nam to ratę. Od tak, żadnego specjalnego awansu ani ja ani ona. Nawet nie widzę sensu, żeby kredyt nadpłacać, bo po co? Za parę lat rata to jakieś drobne będą.
> A jakbym się czaił jak radzisz, to dalej bym się kisił w bloku a to co bym dodatkowo odłożył zeżarłaby inflacja. Sama działka kosztowałaby mnie ze 2xtyle, o kosztach budowy nawet nie mówię


Czyli jednak Polska to kraj miodem i mlekiem płynący   :wink: 
Ale czy aby na pewno  ?
Biorąc kredyt 10 lat temu na 370tys.zl rata miesięczna wynosiła prawie 2tys.zl(po obniżkach stop zeszło do 1,6tys.zl)o znaczy, że w tamtych warunkach zarabialiśmy tyle, że bank nie miał wątpliwości, że po odjęciu kwoty na koszty życia będziemy spokojnie mogli taką ratę spłacać. 
Dzisiaj, kiedy i koszty życia(utrzymania) znacznie wzrosły a i sam kredyt byłby wyższy to żeby otrzymać kredyt naprawdę trzeba dobrze zarabiać, wg mnie jakieś 12-15tys.zl miesięcznie (we dwójkę).
Do tego dojdą wzrastające stopy procentowe, a dojdą,to rata pofrunie do nieba. 
Od 10 lat nie przypominam sobie jakiejś gwałtownej podwyżki pensji czy ja czy żona, lekko powyżej średniej krajowej ale tak było i 10 lat temu   :smile: 
Na plodzenie bombelkow żeby otrzymać 500zl w gratisie od jednego to już jesteśmy za poważni ale i ten dodatek się skończy.

----------


## tentypmich

> Nie, super rada czekać ma mityczne obniżki cen. Pokaż mi kiedy potaniały nieruchomości, kiedy potaniały materiały i robocizna? Bo o ile to podrożało w ostatnich latach to chyba pokazywać nie muszę.
> O mój kredyt się nie martw, moja rata to ok 15% dochodu, nawet jakby wzrosła dwukrotnie to mnie to zbytnio nie zaboli. Powiem więcej, przez 4 lata, od czasu wzięcia kredytu z zoną dostaliśmy na tyle podwyżek, że w zasadzie pokryło nam to ratę. Od tak, żadnego specjalnego awansu ani ja ani ona. Nawet nie widzę sensu, żeby kredyt nadpłacać, bo po co? Za parę lat rata to jakieś drobne będą.
> A jakbym się czaił jak radzisz, to dalej bym się kisił w bloku a to co bym dodatkowo odłożył zeżarłaby inflacja. Sama działka kosztowałaby mnie ze 2xtyle, o kosztach budowy nawet nie mówię.


dobrze napisane, czekanie i odkładanie to głupota, bo za 3-4 lata to za to co odłożyłeś to co najwyżej zrobisz sobie ogrodzenie frontowe... Wiadomo kredyt to nic przyjemnego, ale jak nie zarabiasz z 10-12 tyś zł miesięcznie (nawet jak tyle zarabiasz , a nie umiesz odkładać to też guzik z tego będzie), to raczej bez kredytu, spadku po rodzicach/ cioci/ babci możesz zapomnieć o budowie, kupnie mieszkania itd, a kredyt to zawsze taki bat nad człowiekiem i zmusza do oszczędności.

----------


## tentypmich

> Czyli jednak Polska to kraj miodem i mlekiem płynący  
> Ale czy aby na pewno  ?
> Biorąc kredyt 10 lat temu na 370tys.zl rata miesięczna wynosiła prawie 2tys.zl(po obniżkach stop zeszło do 1,6tys.zl)o znaczy, że w tamtych warunkach zarabialiśmy tyle, że bank nie miał wątpliwości, że po odjęciu kwoty na koszty życia będziemy spokojnie mogli taką ratę spłacać. 
> Dzisiaj, kiedy i koszty życia(utrzymania) znacznie wzrosły a i sam kredyt byłby wyższy to żeby otrzymać kredyt naprawdę trzeba dobrze zarabiać, wg mnie jakieś 12-15tys.zl miesięcznie (we dwójkę).
> Do tego dojdą wzrastające stopy procentowe, a dojdą,to rata pofrunie do nieba. 
> Od 10 lat nie przypominam sobie jakiejś gwałtownej podwyżki pensji czy ja czy żona, lekko powyżej średniej krajowej ale tak było i 10 lat temu  
> Na plodzenie bombelkow żeby otrzymać 500zl w gratisie od jednego to już jesteśmy za poważni ale i ten dodatek się skończy.


Samemu, przy dochodach 5000 brutto, mam zdolność na 350 tyś zł, więc te 12-15 tyś zł to przesadzone :smile:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Samemu, przy dochodach 5000 brutto, mam zdolność na 350 tyś zł, więc te 12-15 tyś zł to przesadzone


To zapewne mieszkasz z rodzicami i jesteś na ich utrzymaniu a nie masz na utrzymaniu dziecka  :wink: 
Nie sądzę, że banki złagodziły wymagania co do zdolności kredytowej  i nie złagodziły   :wink:

----------


## tentypmich

> To zapewne mieszkasz z rodzicami i jesteś na ich utrzymaniu a nie masz na utrzymaniu dziecka 
> Nie sądzę, że banki złagodziły wymagania co do zdolności kredytowej  i nie złagodziły


Tak, wszystko się zgadza oczywiście oficjalnie  :wink:

----------


## Nurek_

> Nieruchomości drożeją tylko w dłuższym okresie ale nieliniowo i zdarzają się  górki jak obecnie, można to spokojnie przeczekać. Ja mam ratę kredytu 0 zł i nie dorabiam banku, jestem wolny finansowo i nie pracuję. Pozdrawiam i życzę dużo szczęścia ...
> 
> Ostatnio nieruchomości zdrożały np w 2008 roku a staniały w 2013


Nieruchomości praktycznie nie tanieją, co najwyżej cena nie wzrasta. Jak ktoś kupił mieszkanie za 500 tyś, to nie sprzeda za go za 400 jak nie będzie miał noża na gardle. Poczeka, wynajmie, a nie sprzeda ze stratą. O działkach budowlanych już nie mówię, to leży i jeść nie woła.

"Nie dorabiam banku" - dziwne podejście. Słowo klucz - inflacja. Co z tego że oddam 2 x więcej niż wziąłem, w momencie brania kredytu pustak kosztował 2 zł, a w momencie końca spłaty 10 zł? Zyskałem na tym czy straciłem?

----------


## maaszak

Zdecydowanie jestem za budową. Sam taką podjąłem i jestem na końcu SSO.
Do budowy przygotowywałem się ze dwa lata. Dokształcałem się z technologii i sam tworzyłem całą koncepcję domu. Miałem o tyle fajnie, że ta tematyka faktycznie mnie zainteresowała. Polecam ksiażkę "Hydroizolacje w budownictwie" M. Rokiel, to jest dobry start, bo podstawa to hydroizolacja  :wink:  
Architekt tylko praktycznie przerysował mój plan. Dobrze przewidzieć taki czas na przemyślenia. Wariantów koncepcji na dom rozrysowałem kilkanaście (przy okazji poznałem trochę programów do modelowania 3D, to też było fajne) i wiem, że dzięki temu lepiej poznałem oczekiwania i potrzeby i możliwości architektury. Filnalny projekt wygląda zupełnie inaczej i dużo fajniej niż gdybym ten rok wcześnieij wybrał na szybko coś co z pozoru mi pasowało.

Do tego, co pisali inni. 
Własny dom to na pewno większa odpowiedzialność. Ale za tym idzie też i wolność. W bloku, odpada wiele problemów, typu nie przejmujesz się popsutą furtką, bo jest fundusz remontowy i wspólnota/spółdzielnia przysyła majstra. Ale majstra nikt nie nadzoruje i okazuje się, że w ciągu miesiąca to już trzecia naprawa, to masz ochotę sam pójść i w minutę osiem własnoręcznie wymienić całą tą cholerną furtkę na nową... ale nie zrobisz tego, bo to część wspólna.
Dom pozwala swobodniej kształtować własną przestrzeń. Bliższy kontakt z naturą, lubię grzebać w ogrodzie. Nawet te kilka metrów własnej ziemie w koło chałupy to już jest coś. Nie rozumiem tego, jak ludzie potrafią wybrukować ciagiem takie 300m2 wokół - po co dom jak w koło i tak sam beton?

----------


## henrykow

> Mieszkam w domu który *musiałem spalić* cały sam zrobiłem to


To gdzie teraz mieszkasz? Choć jak był to Twój dom to mogłeś z nim zrobić co chciałeś ze spaleniem go włącznie :tongue:

----------


## cactus

> Takim ludziom radzisz mieszkać z rodzicami, czy brać kredyt na mieszkanie ? 
> Dom jest dla wielu spełnieniem marzeń. Polecam.


Takim osobom radzę kupić mieszkanie używane. W moim dość dużym mieście za 200-250tyś można kupić mieszkanie z rynku wtórnego okolo 50m2 trzy pokoje i to na 5-7lat mlodej rodzinie spokojnie wystarcza. Moim zdaniem młode malzenstwo musi zarabiać min 8-10tyś netto żeby teraz mysleć o budowie domu - ceny metarialow i usług są najwyższe w historii. Koszt postawienia domu ok 120m2 na malej dzialce blisko miasta to min 600-700tyś, choć oczywiscie wielu fantastów napisze na forum że mozna to zrobic za 400tyś. Może i tak , wlasnymi rękami przez kilka lat zaniedbując rodzinę.Tyle że 95% osob pytajac na forum o koszty budowy nie ma pojęcia o budowie a tym bardziej nie ma umiejetnosci żeby budować samemu.

----------


## giman

> TNie sądzę, że banki złagodziły wymagania co do zdolności kredytowej  i nie złagodziły


One zawsze były bardzo łagodne.
Od zawsze tu piszę, ze branie kredytu powyżej 50% "zdolności" to samobójstwo finansowe.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Takim osobom radzę kupić mieszkanie używane. W moim dość dużym mieście za 200-250tyś można kupić mieszkanie z rynku wtórnego okolo 50m2 trzy pokoje i to na 5-7lat mlodej rodzinie spokojnie wystarcza. Moim zdaniem młode malzenstwo musi zarabiać min 8-10tyś netto żeby teraz mysleć o budowie domu.


Mam podobne zdanie w tej kwestii.
I to nie 8-10tys.zl teraz w tym momencie ale przez cały czas trwania kredytu. 




> One zawsze były bardzo łagodne.
> Od zawsze tu piszę, ze branie kredytu powyżej 50% "zdolności" to samobójstwo finansowe.


Nie koniecznie, kredyt jest dla ludzi myślących   :wink: 
Ja brałem kredyt hipoteczny na 100% inwestycji, łącznie z działką, ale....
Ale miałem "bufor" w postaci własnego M,którego nie sprzedałem i nie chciałem, żeby M było traktowane jako tzw. wkład własny czyli z wpisem do hipoteki   :wink: 
Bez M licząc tylko na pensje nigdy w życiu nie porwałbym się na budowę domu.

----------


## giman

@Arturo1972, my o czym innym, pomyliłeś % zdolności kredytowej z wartością kredyt/inwestycja (LTV).

----------


## Daniel_26

Cactus twoj post dal mi do myslenia.
Planuje powrot z zagranicy i jak widze oferty pracy  po 3-4 k brutto wynagrodzenia to nie wiem czy sie smiac czy plakac .
Pytanie jest tylko takie kogo stac budowac przy aktualnych cenach bo 600-700 k plus dziala na peryferiach wiekszego miasta to juz prawie 1 000 000 zl za dom 120-130 m  :jaw drop:

----------


## giman

> Pytanie jest tylko takie kogo stac budowac przy aktualnych cenach


3-4k to mniej więcej mediana, więc pewnie stać te 50% powyżej albo te 35% powyżej średniej, kogoś stać bo budów mnóstwo.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Cactus twoj post dal mi do myslenia.
> Planuje powrot z zagranicy i jak widze oferty pracy  po 3-4 k brutto wynagrodzenia to nie wiem czy sie smiac czy plakac .
> Pytanie jest tylko takie kogo stac budowac przy aktualnych cenach bo 600-700 k plus dziala na peryferiach wiekszego miasta to juz prawie 1 000 000 zl za dom 120-130 m


i tak to wygląda... ostatnio na forum toczyłem dyskusję w tym temacie  :smile:  - trochę hejtu się na mnie wylało bo ludzie źle odbierają jak im się odbiera marzenia ale podtrzymuje swoje stanowisko - dom do 150 m2 ( w tym garaż)  w dobrej jakości materiałach i dobrej jakości wykonania na dobrze skomunikowanej działce (około 10 ar)  to 1mln ...

----------


## Arturo1972

> i tak to wygląda... ostatnio na forum toczyłem dyskusję w tym temacie  - trochę hejtu się na mnie wylało bo ludzie źle odbierają jak im się odbiera marzenia ale podtrzymuje swoje stanowisko - dom do 150 m2 ( w tym garaż)  w dobrej jakości materiałach i dobrej jakości wykonania na dobrze skomunikowanej działce (około 10 ar)  to 1mln ...


Marzenia spełnione od 8 lat a Ty się mylisz ponownie. 
Można i za 2mln.wybudowac,kto bogatemu zabroni. Mogę i sprzedać dzisiaj dom za min.1mln.zl,który kosztował w budowie 320tys.zl z bardzo dobrej jakości materiałów,na działce dobrze skomunikowanej w podmiejskiej wsi. 
Ale to nie znaczy, że koszt budowy taki będzie bo to nie jest prawdą. 
Kumaty człowiek potrafi zaoszczędzic budując z dobrych, ba,najlepszych materiałów.

I gdybym miał wolne 200tys.zl na działkę, to z dużą dozą pewności dzisiaj wybudowalbym obok taki sam domek w podobnych kosztach bo już wiem, że na kilku rzeczach bym przyoszczędzil kilka ładnych tysiączków  :smile: 
A dom to 118m2 plus garaż i nawet z wiata pod drugie auto   :wink:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Cactus twoj post dal mi do myslenia.
> Planuje powrot z zagranicy i jak widze oferty pracy  po 3-4 k brutto wynagrodzenia to nie wiem czy sie smiac czy plakac .
> Pytanie jest tylko takie kogo stac budowac przy aktualnych cenach bo 600-700 k plus dziala na peryferiach wiekszego miasta to juz prawie 1 000 000 zl za dom 120-130 m


A niby po 2015r to Polska zmieniła się w krainę mlekiem i miodem płynącą   :big grin: 
A emigranci mieli spływać do Ojczyzny jak pszczoły do ulu   :big grin: 

Syn od 5 lat siedzi w Anglii i nawet przez myśl mu nie przejdzie wracać...

A takie zarobki jak piszesz mają małolaty bez doświadczenia lub pracownicy bez wykształcenia i naturalnym jest, że oni nie myślą o budowie domu.
Dom to w dalszym ciągu oznaka luksusu i majętności i tak powinno być. 
Dla mniej zamożnych są mieszkania.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> A niby po 2015r to Polska zmieniła się w krainę mlekiem i miodem płynącą  
> A emigranci mieli spływać do Ojczyzny jak pszczoły do ulu  
> 
> Syn od 5 lat siedzi w Anglii i nawet przez myśl mu nie przejdzie wracać...
> 
> A takie zarobki jak piszesz mają małolaty bez doświadczenia lub pracownicy bez wykształcenia i naturalnym jest, że oni nie myślą o budowie domu.
> Dom to w dalszym ciągu oznaka luksusu i majętności i tak powinno być. 
> Dla mniej zamożnych są mieszkania.


O co Ci chodzi z tą Polską ? Jak komuś się w Polsce nie podoba to nikt tu nikogo na siłę nie trzyma (a bywają takie kraje). Nie zamienił bym się z Anglikiem czy innym Belgiem na kraje. Akurat z tego co obserwuje wielu ludziom żyje się coraz lepiej. Chyba że Ty obracasz się w otoczeniu gdzie ludzie przymierają głodem. Są takie sytuacje, nie neguję. Zdaję sobie sprawę że wiele rzeczy jest grubymi nićmi szyte. Kredyty pobrane po szyję. Ale co z tego skoro tak funkcjonuję polityka na całym świecie. Ciesz się że nie urodziłeś się gdzieś na Ukrainie, czy innym Pakistanie i nikt nie strzela do twojej rodziny. Od dekad mieliśmy wpajane poczucie niższości, a ciągłe pisanie jak to w tym kraju jest źle wcale nie pomaga i mija się z prawdą.
Liczą się fakty. Polska dała mi możliwość znalezienia niezłej pracy, założenia rodziny i zbudowania domu. W Anglii pewnie bym mieszkał w jakimś zagrzybionym bliźniaku z czerwonej cegły jak 90% społeczeństwa, ale za to funty w portfelu do przechlania co weekend.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Ciesz się że nie urodziłeś się gdzieś na Ukrainie, czy innym Pakistanie i nikt nie strzela do twojej rodziny. Od dekad mieliśmy wpajane poczucie niższości, a ciągłe pisanie jak to w tym kraju jest źle wcale nie pomaga i mija się z prawdą.
> Liczą się fakty. Polska dała mi możliwość znalezienia niezłej pracy, założenia rodziny i zbudowania domu.


No właśnie urodziłem się w Kraju i w czasie gdzie strzelali do ludzi a ZOMO mnie palowalo, dlatego mogę i mam prawo twierdzić, że czas po 2015r to powrót do komuny i PRL-u,gdzie zachód był wrogiem...
Między innymi dlatego właśnie już za "dojnej zmiany" syn wyjechał do Anglii bo nie widział i dalej nie widzi perspektyw na "normalny Kraj"...

A z ciekawości, możesz skonkretyzować komu po 2015r "żyje" się lepiej niż przed  ?
Bo mi "żyje się" znacznie gorzej...

----------


## giman

> A z ciekawości, możesz skonkretyzować komu po 2015r "żyje" się lepiej niż przed  ?
> Bo mi "żyje się" znacznie gorzej...


Komu lepiej nie wiem, na pewno komuś tak.
Wiem za to na pewno, że całym tysiącom, setkom tysięcy, masom żyje się tak samo, ani lepiej, ani gorzej.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Komu lepiej nie wiem, na pewno komuś tak.
> Wiem za to na pewno, że całym tysiącom, setkom tysięcy, masom żyje się tak samo, ani lepiej, ani gorzej.


Tzn,że nielicznym żyje się gorzej a ja do nich się zaliczam   :wink: 
Ale nie zarabiałem najniższej krajowej, nie mam bombelkow, nie mam wyprawki szkolnej za to mam ceny wszystkiego rosnące lawinowo od 2015r i to z dnia na dzień  :smile:

----------


## obrzydliwy

> No właśnie urodziłem się w Kraju i w czasie gdzie strzelali do ludzi a ZOMO mnie palowalo, dlatego mogę i mam prawo twierdzić, że czas po 2015r to powrót do komuny i PRL-u,gdzie zachód był wrogiem...
> Między innymi dlatego właśnie już za "dojnej zmiany" syn wyjechał do Anglii bo nie widział i dalej nie widzi perspektyw na "normalny Kraj"...
> 
> A z ciekawości, możesz skonkretyzować komu po 2015r "żyje" się lepiej niż przed  ?
> Bo mi "żyje się" znacznie gorzej...


Zachód nigdy nie był naszym przyjacielem. Przed 2015r klepali nas ręką po ramieniu, a później kopali po tyłku. Nigdy nie brali nas na poważnie. Nasza teraźniejsza polityka zagraniczna wygląda słabo, ale nie było w tej kwestii lepiej przed 2015r. 
Mi się żyje lepiej, ale nie jest to zasługa Tuska czy Kaczyńskiego. Póki co da się w tym kraju normalnie żyć i mam nadzieje że tak zostanie. A marudzenie to już mamy we krwi.

----------


## cactus

> .
> 
> I gdybym miał wolne 200tys.zl na działkę, to z dużą dozą pewności dzisiaj wybudowalbym obok taki sam domek w podobnych kosztach bo już wiem, że na kilku rzeczach bym przyoszczędzil kilka ładnych tysiączków 
> A dom to 118m2 plus garaż i nawet z wiata pod drugie auto


Gdybym ci uwierzył to dałbym ci te 200tyś albo nawet 320 i podzielilibyśmy sie zyskiem po polowie  :smile:  Ale prawda jest taka że przez te 8 lat wszystko sie zmienilo w budowlance. Za rzeczy ktore wczesniej płaciłeś 5zł teraz musisz zaplacic często 12. Zwlaszcza jesli chodzi o uslugi. Chyba że zamierzesz sam lać fundament, stawiać mury a potem latać z belkami na konstrukcji dachu.... tylko ile osob tak robi ?

----------


## GGemini

> Czyli jednak Polska to kraj miodem i mlekiem płynący  
> Ale czy aby na pewno  ?
> Biorąc kredyt 10 lat temu na 370tys.zl rata miesięczna wynosiła prawie 2tys.zl(po obniżkach stop zeszło do 1,6tys.zl)o znaczy, że w tamtych warunkach zarabialiśmy tyle, że bank nie miał wątpliwości, że po odjęciu kwoty na koszty życia będziemy spokojnie mogli taką ratę spłacać. 
> Dzisiaj, kiedy i koszty życia(utrzymania) znacznie wzrosły a i sam kredyt byłby wyższy to żeby otrzymać kredyt naprawdę trzeba dobrze zarabiać, wg mnie jakieś 12-15tys.zl miesięcznie (we dwójkę).
> Do tego dojdą wzrastające stopy procentowe, a dojdą,to rata pofrunie do nieba. 
> Od 10 lat nie przypominam sobie jakiejś gwałtownej podwyżki pensji czy ja czy żona, lekko powyżej średniej krajowej ale tak było i 10 lat temu  
> Na plodzenie bombelkow żeby otrzymać 500zl w gratisie od jednego to już jesteśmy za poważni ale i ten dodatek się skończy.


Tylko jednocześnie zarabiając średnią krajową miałeś 10 lat temu 2x3200, a teraz masz 2x 5200. W tym samym czasie inflacja sumarycznie to ok 23%. Wynika z tego, że jednak masz trochę więcej niż 10 lat temu. (Nie uwzględniam tu faktu, że mamy górkę w budowlance, a w 2010 mieliśmy zjazd po bance). Można sobie psioczyć na ten czy inny rząd ale realnie wynagrodzenia w Polsce rosną szybciej niż inflacja.

Ale oczywiście można sobie pojechać do tego postępowego Zachodu, bo przecież wszędzie lepiej niż u nas. Proponuję Hiszpanię, piękny kraj z super klimatem. Co tam ponad 20% bezrobocia wśród młodych...  

Jeżeli chodzi o budowę. Od początku 2018 szukałem domu do kupna. I tak właśnie myślałem, że oj jest górka oj zaraz spadnie oj jest drogo. Przerażało mnie 800k za dom w dużym mieście. Teraz taki sam kosztuje 1100k. Decyzja o poczekaniu i dozbieraniu nie była najszczęśliwsza.

----------


## cactus

Mi się wydaje że obecnie trzeba naprawde mieć sporą kasę i spory zapas żeby zacząć budowę. Współczuje osobom ktore mają 2 x 3500zł na rękę i jakimś cudem dostali 400tyś kredytu z banku na budowę na jakiejś najtanszej działce za zadupiu. Taka teraz moda, mieszkania są feeee.

----------


## tentypmich

> Mi się wydaje że obecnie trzeba naprawde mieć sporą kasę i spory zapas żeby zacząć budowę. Współczuje osobom ktore mają 2 x 3500zł na rękę i jakimś cudem dostali 400tyś kredytu z banku na budowę na jakiejś najtanszej działce za zadupiu. Taka teraz moda, mieszkania są feeee.


Aha. Czyli wg Ciebie 7000 zł to za mało żeby zacząć budować mały dom?

Co do kredytu to bez problemu dostaniesz 400 tyś przy takich dochodach, bo rata będzie 1/6 budżetu.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Aha. Czyli wg Ciebie 7000 zł to za mało żeby zacząć budować mały dom?
> 
> Co do kredytu to bez problemu dostaniesz 400 tyś przy takich dochodach, bo rata będzie 1/6 budżetu.


Jeśli bez zabezpieczenia finansowego na powiedzmy 2 lata to 7tys.zl i 400tys.zl to jest malo.
Jeśli na garnuszku rodziców to styknie.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Aha. Czyli wg Ciebie 7000 zł to za mało żeby zacząć budować mały dom?
> 
> Co do kredytu to bez problemu dostaniesz 400 tyś przy takich dochodach, bo rata będzie 1/6 budżetu.


7k to za mało by przeżyć obecnie, a co dopiero budować dom... Skazywanie się na wieczną biedę itd.

----------


## Arturo1972

> 7k to za mało by przeżyć obecnie, a co dopiero budować dom... Skazywanie się na wieczną biedę itd.


Z pierwszym zdaniem się nie zgodzę bo jednak 7 klocków na rękę do przeżycia wystarczy, ale z drugim zdaniem jak najbardziej się zgodzę.
Następna kwestia,te 2tys.zl miesięcznie od 400tys.zl trzeba płacić przez 30 lat, bank nie będzie się pytał czy mamy pracę czy teraz zarabiamy mniej i nie stać jest płacić aż tyle, płacz i płać   :wink: 
A po COVID czekają nas ciężkie czasy, łącznie z ograniczeniem 500+ tak stawiam.

----------


## tentypmich

> Z pierwszym zdaniem się nie zgodzę bo jednak 7 klocków na rękę do przeżycia wystarczy, ale z drugim zdaniem jak najbardziej się zgodzę.
> Następna kwestia,te 2tys.zl miesięcznie od 400tys.zl trzeba płacić przez 30 lat, bank nie będzie się pytał czy mamy pracę czy teraz zarabiamy mniej i nie stać jest płacić aż tyle, płacz i płać  
> A po COVID czekają nas ciężkie czasy, łącznie z ograniczeniem 500+ tak stawiam.


Z jednej strony się zgodzę z drugiej nie. Wiadomo, że przez 25-30 lat kredytu nigdy nic nie przewidzisz, bo życie jest różne, ale bez tego kredytu niestety budowa / zakup mieszkania to jakiś kosmos, nawet jak się zepniesz i będziesz oszczędzać , żeby jak najwięcej odłożyć, to przy obecnej inflacji za te 2-3 lata oszczędności zrobisz sobie co najwyżej ogrodzenie i jakaś kostkę.

Donvitobandito  7 tyś zł miesięcznie na rodzinę 3 osobową to jest mało... ?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Z jednej strony się zgodzę z drugiej nie. Wiadomo, że przez 25-30 lat kredytu nigdy nic nie przewidzisz, bo życie jest różne, ale bez tego kredytu niestety budowa / zakup mieszkania to jakiś kosmos, nawet jak się zepniesz i będziesz oszczędzać , żeby jak najwięcej odłożyć, to przy obecnej inflacji za te 2-3 lata oszczędności zrobisz sobie co najwyżej ogrodzenie i jakaś kostkę.
> 
> Donvitobandito  7 tyś zł miesięcznie na rodzinę 3 osobową to jest mało... ?


Dlatego domy są dla zamożnych, którzy mają ustabilizowane życie i finanse. 
Nie jest powiedziane, że każdy musi mieć dom a zwłaszcza w młodym wieku,tak jak nie każdy zaraz po szkole musi bujać się Porsche. 
Dla młodych są mieszkania,jeśli na kredyt to znacznie mniejszy i mniejsze ryzyko wtopy a mając już mieszkanie  czyli zabezpieczenie finansowe można wtedy myśleć nad budową. 

7tys.zl na rodzinę 3 osobową to tylko jako tako, bez szaleństw a na pewno nie na ratę 2tys.zl miesięcznie.

----------


## gnago

> Z tym czekaniem to już za długo to robimy, widzę że ceny są wysokie ale jak długo poczekać? Młodsi nie jesteśmy, zdolność kredytowa też się skraca, czy w przyszłym roku sytuacja się zmieni?


Kuzyn budował się w 2009 na górce cenowej większość materiałów przywieźli mu z Litwy - centrum Polski łódzkie

----------


## Evocati

> Dlatego domy są dla zamożnych, którzy mają ustabilizowane życie i finanse. 
> Nie jest powiedziane, że każdy musi mieć dom a zwłaszcza w młodym wieku,tak jak nie każdy zaraz po szkole musi bujać się Porsche. 
> Dla młodych są mieszkania,jeśli na kredyt to znacznie mniejszy i mniejsze ryzyko wtopy a mając już mieszkanie  czyli zabezpieczenie finansowe można wtedy myśleć nad budową. 
> 
> 7tys.zl na rodzinę 3 osobową to tylko jako tako, bez szaleństw a na pewno nie na ratę 2tys.zl miesięcznie.


Mieszkania są dla młodych ? Jesteś na bieżąco z cenami mieszkań ? 7000 zł/m2 to normalna cena obecnie, teraz decyduje się na równi między mieszkaniem a domem - szczególnie zważywszy na to że tych mieszkań w co bardziej przyszłościowych lokalizacjach nie ma. dziura w ziemi pod blok a już mieszkania wykupione. Piszę to z własnego doświadczenia, stałem przed tym wyborem pół roku wcześniej, wybrałem budowę domu.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Mieszkania są dla młodych ? Jesteś na bieżąco z cenami mieszkań ? 7000 zł/m2 to normalna cena obecnie, teraz decyduje się na równi między mieszkaniem a domem - szczególnie zważywszy na to że tych mieszkań w co bardziej przyszłościowych lokalizacjach nie ma. dziura w ziemi pod blok a już mieszkania wykupione. Piszę to z własnego doświadczenia, stałem przed tym wyborem pół roku wcześniej, wybrałem budowę domu.


Piszę z własnego doświadczenia i również ze Śląska bo z Gliwic(do 2013r)    :wink: 
Rok temu sprzedałem 52m2 za 250tys.zl,budowa małego domu, bez działki dodajmy,kosztuje ok.500tys.zl,do tego działka,malutka, na podmiejskiej wiosce ok.150-200tys.zl.

Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 650-700tys.zl ?
Bo ja widzę znaczną różnice....

A żeby ktoś mi nie zarzucił, jak z własnego doświadczenia to 10 lat temu zacząłem budowę domu, od 8 lat mieszkam, koszt budowy do wprowadzenia wyniosł mnie wtedy 320tys.zl a działka 100tys.zl gdzie te 52m2 ceniono na 160tys.zl.
Od tego momentu ceny materiałów ,usług i działek poszły znacznie do góry zatem dzisiaj te 500tys.zl za budowę mojego domu 118m2  to takie minimum z minimum i dzisiaj wątpię czy bym się rzucił na budowę(nie mam płatnych bombelkow),tym bardziej, że prawie identyczna działka niedaleko mnie to już koszt 200tys.zl  :smile:

----------


## obrzydliwy

Poziom życia w nowym domu jest z reguły wyższy niż w nowym mieszkaniu i za tą różnicę trzeba zapłacić. Czy jest to aż trzy razy więcej.. nie wydaje mi się. Zależy jakie mieszkanie z jakim domem porównujemy. Chociaż ostatnio słyszałem że za stal 4tys wołają. To raczej nie jest dobry moment na budowę.

----------


## Evocati

> Piszę z własnego doświadczenia i również ze Śląska bo z Gliwic(do 2013r)   
> Rok temu sprzedałem 52m2 za 250tys.zl,budowa małego domu, bez działki dodajmy,kosztuje ok.500tys.zl,do tego działka,malutka, na podmiejskiej wiosce ok.150-200tys.zl.
> 
> Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 650-700tys.zl ?
> Bo ja widzę znaczną różnice....
> 
> A żeby ktoś mi nie zarzucił, jak z własnego doświadczenia to 10 lat temu zacząłem budowę domu, od 8 lat mieszkam, koszt budowy do wprowadzenia wyniosł mnie wtedy 320tys.zl a działka 100tys.zl gdzie te 52m2 ceniono na 160tys.zl.
> Od tego momentu ceny materiałów ,usług i działek poszły znacznie do góry zatem dzisiaj te 500tys.zl za budowę mojego domu 118m2  to takie minimum z minimum i dzisiaj wątpię czy bym się rzucił na budowę(nie mam płatnych bombelkow),tym bardziej, że prawie identyczna działka niedaleko mnie to już koszt 200tys.zl


Faktycznie, mój błąd, nie doszacowałem metra za mieszkanie. Na szybko przeglądając ceny w mojej okolicy, wśród resztek ofert które jeszcze na portalach ogłoszeniowych wiszą cena powyżej 500 tyś za 50 m2 dominuje. Dodam że za stan deweloperski. 

Patrząc na taki stan faktyczny, budowa domu nabiera zdecydowanie większego sensu niż ciasne 4 ściany w bloku budowanego w obecnych standardach. Problemem staje się obecnie nawet zakup działki, w dzielnicy w której kupiłem działkę z relacji sąsiadów wynika że dzień w dzień są pielgrzymki osób pytających o kontakt do właścicieli działek w okolicy chcących sprzedać teren. Jak już działkę zdobędziesz to na formalności, projekt i ekipę czekasz 2 lata. Szaleństwo, i piszę to też z własnego doświadczenia bo właśnie jestem na etapie oczekiwania na PNB.

Wracając do meritum, nie wiem co jest dla młodych obecnie, szczególnie w większych miastach - chyba mieszkanie na kupie lub ogromne kredyty ponad stan.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Wracając do meritum, nie wiem co jest dla młodych obecnie, szczególnie w większych miastach - chyba mieszkanie na kupie lub ogromne kredyty ponad stan.


Na pewno nie dom z działką za 700tys.zl bez zabezpieczenia finansowego bo wg mnie to jest samobójstwo.

Z pozostałymi kwestiami nie będę z Tobą dyskutował bo jesteś oderwany od rzeczywistości bo w Gliwicach w dobrej lokalizacji można dalej kupić mieszkanie M4 za 250tys.zl a Gliwice uchodzą za droższe miasto na Śląsku. 
Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys zł?
https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/sprz...tml#19f4a6287f

----------


## Kaizen

> Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys zł?
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/sprz...tml#19f4a6287f


Wielka płyta. Tego trzeba się pozbywać, bo będzie wielka wyprz jak jakiś zaniedbany blok się poskłada. A i bez tego porównywać takie mieszkanie można z domem z czasów Gierka, a nie z domem budowanym w XXI w.

Do tego Gliwice to może jeszcze nie Detroit. Ale 3,5% zarejestrowanych bezrobotnych wpływa na rynek (dla porównania Warszawa ma 2%).

----------


## tentypmich

> Na pewno nie dom z działką za 700tys.zl bez zabezpieczenia finansowego bo wg mnie to jest samobójstwo.
> 
> Z pozostałymi kwestiami nie będę z Tobą dyskutował bo jesteś oderwany od rzeczywistości bo w Gliwicach w dobrej lokalizacji można dalej kupić mieszkanie M4 za 250tys.zl a Gliwice uchodzą za droższe miasto na Śląsku. 
> Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys zł?
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/sprz...tml#19f4a6287f


Fajne macie ceny mieszkań w takim razie  :wink:  u nas mała miejscowość pod Krakowem, mieszkanie 60m2, nawet ładne koszt 360 tyś zł. Po sąsiedzku sprzedało się mieszkanie 72m2, do kapitalnego remontu za 300 tyś zł , mowa o blokach z wielkiej płyty, deweloperka to aktualnie ceny 6000-6400 zł za m2, więc licząc na szybko, mieszkanie 60m2 - 378 tyś zł za stan deweloperski, nadal uważasz, że jak ktoś ma działkę to nie warto pchać się w budowę domu tylko wybrać "tańsze" mieszkanie w bloku  :wink: ?

Oczywiście mieszkając w Gliwicach jak jakimś cudem uda się kupić to m4 (nie do remontu) za 250 tyś zł, to wybór jest prosty.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Fajne macie ceny mieszkań w takim razie  u nas mała miejscowość pod Krakowem, mieszkanie 60m2, nawet ładne koszt 360 tyś zł. Po sąsiedzku sprzedało się mieszkanie 72m2, do kapitalnego remontu za 300 tyś zł , mowa o blokach z wielkiej płyty, deweloperka to aktualnie ceny 6000-6400 zł za m2, więc licząc na szybko, mieszkanie 60m2 - 378 tyś zł za stan deweloperski, nadal uważasz, że jak ktoś ma działkę to nie warto pchać się w budowę domu tylko wybrać "tańsze" mieszkanie w bloku ?


Nadal uważam, że ktoś kto nie ma zaplecza finansowego  czyli młodzież na dorobku lub na garnuszku u rodziców, biorąc kredyt "do końca życia" na dom zawiesza sobie automatycznie pętle na szyi.
Działki od Św.Mikolaja nie dostaje się...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Wielka płyta. Tego trzeba się pozbywać, bo będzie wielka wyprz jak jakiś zaniedbany blok się poskłada. A i bez tego porównywać takie mieszkanie można z domem z czasów Gierka, a nie z domem budowanym w XXI w.
> 
> Do tego Gliwice to może jeszcze nie Detroit. Ale 3,5% zarejestrowanych bezrobotnych wpływa na rynek (dla porównania Warszawa ma 2%).


Wielka płyta to zło powiadasz  ?
Tak się składa, że od urodzenia w niej mieszkałem czyli 20 lat z rodzicami i 20 lat na swoim i złego słowa nie powiem   :smile: 
Ostatnie 20 lat to blok ocieplony 15cm styro, piękna i cicha okolica a praktycznie w samym centrum Gliwic. 
Całkowicie bezobsługowo bo ogrzewanie miejskie, gaz do kuchenki i cwu. Ameryka   :smile: 
A żebyś wiedział, że ceny mieszkań w blokach, właśnie ze względu na dobre umiejscowienie są droższe niż od dewelopera na wypizdziowie miasta   :wink:

----------


## marcin225

Mieszkanie w Gliwicach... powinni dopłacać szkodliwe, a nie jeszcze brać pieniądze  :big grin:   Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać na Śląsku...

----------


## Arturo1972

> Mieszkanie w Gliwicach... powinni dopłacać szkodliwe, a nie jeszcze brać pieniądze   Nie wyobrażam sobie mieszkać na Śląsku...


Życie   :wink: 
Ale tak jak Gliwice są jednym z najdroższych miast na Śląsku, po Kato, tak Gliwice są najczystszym miastem na Śląsku.
Za Gliwicami są same lasy i wioseczki ale na takiej wsi np.mojej ,w zimie jest taki syf,smog,którego w mieście i to w samym centrum nie doznałem. 

Aczkolwiek żona ma rodzinę w zachodniopomorskim a kiedyś był i domek po babci to nawet nie ma co porównywać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nadal uważam, że ktoś kto nie ma zaplecza finansowego  czyli młodzież na dorobku lub na garnuszku u rodziców, biorąc kredyt "do końca życia" na dom zawiesza sobie automatycznie pętle na szyi.


Ja głupi byłem, że długo mając już zdolność kredytową byłem najemcą. Miałbym mieszkanie wydając tyle samo kasy na raty, co na najem. A tak kasę wydałem i nie miałem nic. A w międzyczasie ceny mieszkań poszybowały. Ale k tak teraz mieszkanie, zamktore dałem 320k jest warte co najmniej 100k więcej.

----------


## Kaizen

> Tak się składa, że od urodzenia w niej mieszkałem czyli 20 lat z rodzicami i 20 lat na swoim i złego słowa nie powiem


Też mieszkałem. Rodzice wyboru za bardzo nie mieli - wielka płytę jak w Alternatywy 4 załatwiało się.
Mając wybór zdecydowanie odrzucałem. Podobnie "cegłę żerańską". Wybierając zawsze to sprawdzałem u źródła. I tak poznałem technologię, o której wcześniej nie słyszałem. Stolica II. I to o niej nie mogę złego słowa powiedzieć. A mieszkałem we wszystkich rodzajach bloków.

Ale to nawet nie chodzi o walory użytkowe, które wielka płyta ma marne. Chodzi o trwałość. I koszty konserwacji i remontów.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Ja głupi byłem, że długo mając już zdolność kredytową byłem najemcą. Miałbym mieszkanie wydając tyle samo kasy na raty, co na najem.


Dokładnie,ale mieszkanie a nie dom. 
Dom to jednak zbyt duże wyzwanie dla "zubożałego" gostka, który nie ma kasy na własne mieszkanie i musi je wynajmować  :smile: 



> Ale to nawet nie chodzi o walory użytkowe, które wielka płyta ma marne. Chodzi o trwałość. I koszty konserwacji i remontów.


I tutaj kolejny plus mieszkania w bloku. 
Wszystkie remonty, wymiany pionów kanalizacyjnych czy c.o robiła Spółdzielnia Mieszkaniowa na własny koszt.
Wszak płaciłem im w czynszu "eksploatację "  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> Wszystkie remonty, wymiany pionów kanalizacyjnych czy c.o robiła Spółdzielnia Mieszkaniowa na własny koszt.


Żartujesz?
Spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa owszem, może mieć własne przychody - np. lokale do wynajęcia. Ale za czyje pieniądze je wybudowała? Kupujący "mieszkanie" sfinansowali całą budowę.
Ale zazwyczaj i tak finansuje z funduszu remontowego - u mnie 1zł/m2 miesiąc w miesiąc. Eksploatacja to osobna kwestia. U mnie 2,4zł/m2. Ale do tego różne inne pozycje typu "woda technologiczna", windy, ochrona...
Generalnie z ogrzewaniem, prądem i gazem utrzymanie mieszkania kosztowało mnie jakieś 160zł/m2 rocznie. W domu wychodzi mi jakieś 80zł/m2 rocznie razem z podatkiem od nieruchomości, kominiarzem, ubezpieczeniem, przeglądem zmiękczacza i solą do niego wraz z 1zł/m2/mies "funduszu remontowego".
Dwa razy taniej. A do tego mam do dyspozycji ogródek (fakt, nie policzyłem sadzonek, nasion, wartości pracy żony i mojej w tym ogródku - ale policzyłem wodę do jego podlewania a w drugą stronę nie policzyłem oszczędności na zakupach w warzywniaku)

----------


## Arturo1972

> Żartujesz?
> Spółdzielnia mieszkaniowa owszem, może mieć własne przychody - np. lokale do wynajęcia. Ale za czyje pieniądze je wybudowała? Kupujący "mieszkanie" sfinansowali całą budowę.
> Ale zazwyczaj i tak finansuje z funduszu remontowego - u mnie 1zł/m2 miesiąc w miesiąc. Eksploatacja to osobna kwestia. U mnie 2,4zł/m2. Ale do tego różne inne pozycje typu "woda technologiczna", windy, ochrona...
> Generalnie z ogrzewaniem, prądem i gazem utrzymanie mieszkania kosztowało mnie jakieś 160zł/m2 rocznie. W domu wychodzi mi jakieś 80zł/m2 rocznie razem z podatkiem od nieruchomości, kominiarzem, ubezpieczeniem, przeglądem zmiękczacza i solą do niego wraz z 1zł/m2/mies "funduszu remontowego".
> Dwa razy taniej. A do tego mam do dyspozycji ogródek (fakt, nie policzyłem sadzonek, nasion, wartości pracy żony i mojej w tym ogródku - ale policzyłem wodę do jego podlewania a w drugą stronę nie policzyłem oszczędności na zakupach w warzywniaku)


Nie żartuje,ale standardowo lawirujesz i przekręcasz fakty   :smile: 
Właśnie dlatego płaciłem czynsz (eksploatację),żeby Spółdzielnia wymieniała mi co jakiś czas piony kanalizacyjne i ciepłownicze. 
W ciągu 20 lat zrobiła mi to 2 razy.

Jedyne zastrzeżenie do mieszkania w bloku to koszty ogrzewania miejskiego.
Zbyt duże względem potrzeb.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie żartuje,ale standardowo lawirujesz i przekręcasz fakty  
> Właśnie dlatego płaciłem czynsz (eksploatację),żeby Spółdzielnia wymieniała mi co jakiś czas piony kanalizacyjne i ciepłownicze. 
> W ciągu 20 lat zrobiła mi to 2 razy.


I naprawdę tak tandetnie to robią, że co 10 lat trzeba wymieniać?
To jedna z przyczyn, dlaczego koszty utrzymania mieszkania i otoczki w bloku są tak wysokie.
Drugi czynnik to konieczność robienia rzeczy, których w domu nie musisz opłacać jak przegląd ogólnobudowlany, UDT i serwis windy itp.

----------


## cactus

Dlaczego młodzi ludzie pisząc o mieszkaniach mają na mysli tylko nowiutkie deweloperskie na zamknietych osiedlach gdzie czesto trzeba dac powyzej 400tyś za 50m2. Jest cala masa klimatycznych mieszkań z rynku wtornego w duzo ciekawszych bo zielonych lokalizacjach niż swiężo wybudowane bloki i takie mozna spokojnie kupic do 250tyś jak pisze wyżej kolega. 
Ja po studiach zarabialem niecale 3tyś na ręke kilkanascie lat temu i kupiłem sobie mieszkanie w bloku z lat 60tych. I to mi wystarczyło na 8 lat, I taka opcje polecam wszystkim opuszczających rodzinne gniazdko. Budowanie się teraz z zarobkami na poziomie 7tyś na dwie osoby a czasem nawet z dzieckiem to dla mnie kompletna głupota. W gospodarce nie będzie lepiej tylko gorzej.
Co do Gliwic to powietrze tutaj w porownaniu np do Krakowa i okolic to bajka  :smile:

----------


## Evocati

> Na pewno nie dom z działką za 700tys.zl bez zabezpieczenia finansowego bo wg mnie to jest samobójstwo.
> 
> Z pozostałymi kwestiami nie będę z Tobą dyskutował bo jesteś oderwany od rzeczywistości bo w Gliwicach w dobrej lokalizacji można dalej kupić mieszkanie M4 za 250tys.zl a Gliwice uchodzą za droższe miasto na Śląsku. 
> Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys zł?
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/sprz...tml#19f4a6287f


Kaizen przekręca, ja oderwany od rzeczywistości i nikt nie ma racji w tym temacie prócz ciebie, ktoś tu zakrzywia rzeczywistość. Gliwice jednym z droższych miast ? O Bielsku-Białej słyszał ? Nie marnuję już czasu na podawanie tobie przykładów, pofatyguj się i sprawdź jak "ławo" kupić mieszkanie w BB. Jakiekolwiek za twoje ceny. Dla mnie koniec dyskusji z tobą.

----------


## tentypmich

> Dlaczego młodzi ludzie pisząc o mieszkaniach mają na mysli tylko nowiutkie deweloperskie na zamknietych osiedlach gdzie czesto trzeba dac powyzej 400tyś za 50m2. Jest cala masa klimatycznych mieszkań z rynku wtornego w duzo ciekawszych bo zielonych lokalizacjach niż swiężo wybudowane bloki i takie mozna spokojnie kupic do 250tyś jak pisze wyżej kolega. 
> Ja po studiach zarabialem niecale 3tyś na ręke kilkanascie lat temu i kupiłem sobie mieszkanie w bloku z lat 60tych. I to mi wystarczyło na 8 lat, I taka opcje polecam wszystkim opuszczających rodzinne gniazdko. Budowanie się teraz z zarobkami na poziomie 7tyś na dwie osoby a czasem nawet z dzieckiem to dla mnie kompletna głupota. W gospodarce nie będzie lepiej tylko gorzej.
> Co do Gliwic to powietrze tutaj w porownaniu np do Krakowa i okolic to bajka


Przecież ja napisałem na przykładzie o blokach z wielkiej płyty gdzie jest ładna infrastruktura w koło i nie stoi blok na bloku jak to ma miejsce na nowych osiedlach. Więc nadal wychodzi, że 60m2 trzeba dać 330-360 tyś zł w bloku z wielkiej płyty. Jeżeli u Was można kupić takie mieszkanie 60m2 za 250 tyś zł w którym bez remontu jest możliwość mieszkania to super, ale u mnie niestety jest to niemożliwe.

----------


## fotohobby

Mieszkanie w domu, co zrozumiałe jest droższe, niż w porównywanym wielkościowo własnościowym mieszkaniu - głównie z uwagi na działkę.
250m2 trawnika ? 100-200 rocznie złotych na nawóz i środki przeciw chwastom. Nawóz rozrzucane ręcznie daje marny efekt - do kosztów dochodzi więc zakup siewnika.
Jak trawa urośnie trzeba ją skosić - więc znów koszt kosiarki do rozpisania na lata jej eksploatacji. Kosiarka potrzebuje paliwa/prądu, worków na pokost (lub kompostownika - kolejny koszt).
Na wiosnę wertykulacja - kupujemy, lub wypożyczany kolejne urządzenie.
Podlewanie - kolejny pieniążek do skarbonki - zwykły licznik ogrodowy to koszt 300zł na 5 lat - no a sama woda za darmo nie jest.
Taras (jeśłi drewniany) potrzebuje oleju, betonowy warto by zaimpregnować, ogrodzenie (jeśli ktoś ma drewno) też co kilka sezonów trzeba odmalować.
itd itp...

Ja swojej pracy wokół domu nie przeliczam na zł/h, ale są tu tacy co tak robią - więc kolejny koszt

----------


## maaszak

> Nie żartuje,ale standardowo lawirujesz i przekręcasz fakty  
> Właśnie dlatego płaciłem czynsz (eksploatację),żeby Spółdzielnia wymieniała mi co jakiś czas piony kanalizacyjne i ciepłownicze.


Spółdzielnie to często jeszcze stare układy co działają bardziej jak urząd - wkładają sporo wysiłku w to aby zrobić jak najmniej dla mieszkańców. To już lepsze są wspólnoty, gdzie podejście jest bardziej "płacisz to wymagasz". Choć wspólnoty też bywają nierychliwe. U mnie przez dwa miesiące naprawiali bramę, która częściej nie dziąłała niż działała aż w końcu wymienili siłowniki, a ja od początku mówiłem, że one były dobre do domku a nie do bloku, gdzie co 10 min ktoś wyjeżdża.




> Mieszkanie w domu, co zrozumiałe jest droższe, niż w porównywanym wielkościowo własnościowym mieszkaniu - głównie z uwagi na działkę.
> 250m2 trawnika ? 100-200 rocznie złotych na nawóz i środki przeciw chwastom. Nawóz rozrzucane ręcznie daje marny efekt - do kosztów dochodzi więc zakup siewnika.
> Jak trawa urośnie trzeba ją skosić - więc znów koszt kosiarki do rozpisania na lata jej eksploatacji. Kosiarka potrzebuje paliwa/prądu, worków na pokost (lub kompostownika - kolejny koszt).
> Na wiosnę wertykulacja - kupujemy, lub wypożyczany kolejne urządzenie.
> Podlewanie - kolejny pieniążek do skarbonki - zwykły licznik ogrodowy to koszt 300zł na 5 lat - no a sama woda za darmo nie jest.
> Taras (jeśłi drewniany) potrzebuje oleju, betonowy warto by zaimpregnować, ogrodzenie (jeśli ktoś ma drewno) też co kilka sezonów trzeba odmalować.
> itd itp...
> 
> Ja swojej pracy wokół domu nie przeliczam na zł/h, ale są tu tacy co tak robią - więc kolejny koszt


W takim rozliczeniu to powierzchnię działki należałoby jakoś wliczyć w metraż mieszkania - ogród to zawsze jest jakaś dodatkowa przestrzeń.

Jak ktoś chce pole golfowe pod domem to fakt, musi szykować się na spore wydatki.
Ale ogród można też tak zorganizować, że napracować się nie musisz. No poza wiosną kiedy faktycznie nie wiadomo w co ręce włożyć, bo wszystko chce od razu rosnąć i trochę jesienią na rozrzucenie kompostu i przycięcie niektórych krzaczorów czy co tam brzydko uschło (choć cięcie też można zostawić na wiosnę). A tak poza tym coś sobie skosisz raz na dwa tygodnie, podlewasz tylko w susze - tu mimo wszystko dla wygody przydaje się linia kroplująca, odkręcasz kranik na parę godzin i po sprawie.

----------


## chicoPL

Moja miejscowość: 9k ludzi. Sporo ciężkiego i średniego przemysłu, miasto zadbane, czyste, dość zielone - słowem do życia. Kilkadziesiąt bloków z wielkiej płyty na kilku mniejszych osiedlach. Na olx oferty wynajmu mieszkania:
1.  ok. 630 zł +prąd +  gaz + opłata za wynajem 900 zł - 2 pokoje bloki nowsze(35 letnie)
2. samo odstępne 800 zł - 2 pokoje bloki starsze(50 letnie)

Ofert sprzedaży: 1(słownie: jedna), mieszkanie do remontu, są tylko plastikowe okna. 1m^2 - 5560 zł, 64^m2. Mniejsze mieszkania jak się COKOLWIEK pojawi to ceny za 1m^2 około 5700 zł. 

Z czego wynikają takie wysokie ceny na takim zadupiu? Ano z tego, że jest dobry dojazd do dużych miast, dużo łatwej i dosyć dobrze płatnej na pracy na start. Komu nie pasuje, może codziennie dojeżdżać i kosić większą kasę lub prowadzić własne, głównie usługowe biznesy(jak ja). 

Mamy własne mieszkanie, kupione 9 lat temu z projektem MdM, spłacone bo kredyt był niewielki. Mamy opcję przeprowadzenia się do teściów(duży dom piętrowy) bo żona jedynaczka, ale wolimy póki co na ciasnym ale własnym. 

Po zakupie działki będziemy brać kredyt na budowę domu. Wtedy przeprowadzka do teściów, wynajem "M". Mamy dużą rodzinę tj. 2+3. Nie mamy wielkich oszczędności, nie mamy olbrzymich dochodów a i tak zbudujemy dom. Planowany start 2022/2023  :Smile: 

Ja całe życie wychowany na blokowisku - rzygam tym. A coraz to nowe i inaczej nazywane drobne opłaty i dodatki ze spółdzielni potęgują znienawidzenie wszelkiej maści bloków/blokowisk/wspólnot i sąsiadów w zagęszczeniu 15 mieszkań na klatkę i 11 klatkach w bloku.

----------


## marcin225

No i dobrze budujcie. Mając własne mieszkanie bez kredytu, możliwość mieszkania u teściów na czas budowy to nie ma nad czym myśleć. Każdy dom z ogrodem lepszy od bloku. Też całe życie mieszkałem w blokach i nie ma co porównywać do domu. Dopiero teraz odżyłem od ponad roku (odkąd się przeprowadziłem do domu).

----------


## Kaizen

Podobny temat Kupić mieszkanie czy budować dom

Zmieniły się oczywiście ceny. Ale trzeba dodać jeszcze wpływ Covid. Jak sobie pomyślę, że zamknięcie przedszkoli i placów zabaw miałbym przeżyć w szuflandii to słabo mi się robi. Na "mojej ulicy" jest 5 zamieszkanych domów. Mój najnowszy i długo była cisza. Teraz budują się dwa nowe domy a na dwóch kolejnych działkach zaczyna się też coś dziać. Za płotem (wjazd od następnej uliczki) sąsiad startuje z budową w wakacje.

----------


## kemot_p

> Dlaczego młodzi ludzie pisząc o mieszkaniach mają na mysli tylko nowiutkie deweloperskie na zamknietych osiedlach gdzie czesto trzeba dac powyzej 400tyś za 50m2. Jest cala masa klimatycznych mieszkań z rynku wtornego w duzo ciekawszych bo zielonych lokalizacjach niż swiężo wybudowane bloki i takie mozna spokojnie kupic do 250tyś jak pisze wyżej kolega. 
> Ja po studiach zarabialem niecale 3tyś na ręke kilkanascie lat temu i kupiłem sobie mieszkanie w bloku z lat 60tych. I to mi wystarczyło na 8 lat, I taka opcje polecam wszystkim opuszczających rodzinne gniazdko. Budowanie się teraz z zarobkami na poziomie 7tyś na dwie osoby a czasem nawet z dzieckiem to dla mnie kompletna głupota. W gospodarce nie będzie lepiej tylko gorzej.


Identycznie podczedłem do tematu. Również zaraz po studiach kupiłem mieszkanie - wtedy chcąc budować dom musiałbym wszystkie oszczędności wpakować w działkę, a na dom brać 100% kredytu - wątpię, czy miałbym zdolność. U mnie na dom przyszedł czas po 12 latach życia w bloku, ale to dlatego, że nie chciałem brać kredytu, a po drugie polubiłem to mieszkanie, okolicę, bliskość infrastruktury  :smile:  Wszystkim młodym kuzynom, znajomym radzę to samo - zacznij do M2, zdobędziesz doświadczenie, awans/lepszą pracę i na dom przyjdzie czas.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wszystkim młodym kuzynom, znajomym radzę to samo - zacznij do M2, zdobędziesz doświadczenie, awans/lepszą pracę i na dom przyjdzie czas.


Ja czekającym i odkładającym polecam tutorial

----------


## Arturo1972

> Ja czekającym i odkładającym polecam tutorial


Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys.zl ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Widzisz różnicę między 250tys.zl a 700tys.zl ?


Widzę drożejące wszystko poza kredytem.
Na 12m2 w 2+2 nie da się żyć. Nawet przy otwartych przedszkolach i placach zabaw - dom jest tańszy, niż znacznie mniejsze mieszkanie.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Widzę drożejące wszystko poza kredytem.
> Na 12m2 w 2+2 nie da się żyć. Nawet przy otwartych przedszkolach i placach zabaw - dom jest tańszy, niż znacznie mniejsze mieszkanie.


Za chwilę kredyt będzie też drożał i to znacznie. 
I znowu będzie lament jak przy "frankowiczach" bo "ktoś im źle powiedział a teraz nie stać ich na spłatę długu".

Dom za 700tys.zl jest tańszy niż mieszkanie za 250tys.zl ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Dom za 700tys.zl jest tańszy niż mieszkanie za 250tys.zl ?


Pokaz mi mieszkanie za 250k w Warszawie czy okolicy w którym zmieszczę się z rodziną 2+2 wygodniej, niz w domku holenderskim który razem z działką wyjdzie taniej.

W ogóle pokaż mi mieszkanie za 250K w tej okolicy.

----------


## kemot_p

Z 250k to Arturo przesadził, ale za 320-350k kupisz 3 pokojowe w Pruszkowie z rynku wtórnego, dla absulwenta studiów/ młodego małżeństwa w sam raz. 
Altermatywa - działka za 250k (10 kilometrów za Pruszkowem, czyli już 20km od Warszawy, bo w Pruszkowie za działkę trzeba dać te 350k i nic nie zostanie na dom) i zostaje Ci 100k na dom - może barak holenderski za to postawisz, ale nie prawidzwy dom.
Może Ty, ale ja jednak wolałbym mieszkanie niż domek holderski.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Pokaz mi mieszkanie za 250k w Warszawie czy okolicy w którym zmieszczę się z rodziną 2+2 wygodniej, niz w domku holenderskim który razem z działką wyjdzie taniej.
> 
> W ogóle pokaż mi mieszkanie za 250K w tej okolicy.


Mówisz, masz:
https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/osta...tml#5c36b22080

To tylko 80% wartości SAMEJ działki budowlanej 700m2...
https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/ok-s...tml#45f6d08a9d
Plus dom ok.500tys.zl...

Zatem co jest tańsze, M za 320tys.zl czy dom za 1mln.zl ?

----------


## Kaizen

> Mówisz, masz:
> https://www.otodom.pl/pl/oferta/osta...tml#5c36b22080


Wiesz, ile to 250K? 250 000 (słownie dwieście pięćdziesiąt tysięcy) złotych?

Do tego tego mieszkania jeszcze nie ma.
Wiesz, na czym polega:
_UWAGA: Zakup na zasadach cesji praw z umowy deweloperskiej._
i ile trzeba jeszcze dopłacić?

Naprawdę wierzysz, że w Warszawie można kupić mieszkanie do zamieszkania za 7K zł/m2?
https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Cen...l-8100728.html


Jak się zabierałem za budowanie domu, to kusiła mnie ta oferta:
https://jeziorko.nieruchomosci-onlin.../15650076.html

Byłem, oglądałem. W bezpośredniej rozmowie cena jeszcze niższa. Pewnie jak przyszłoby co do czego to za 240K (by) poszło.
Zdecydowanie wolałbym to, niż mieszkanie w bloku o podobnej fukncjonalności - nawet w mojej ulubionej technologii monolitycznej Stolica II.

Zatem co jest tańsze?

----------


## Arturo1972

> Wiesz, ile to 250K? 250 000 (słownie dwieście pięćdziesiąt tysięcy) złotych?
> 
> Do tego tego mieszkania jeszcze nie ma.
> Wiesz, na czym polega:
> _UWAGA: Zakup na zasadach cesji praw z umowy deweloperskiej._
> i ile trzeba jeszcze dopłacić?
> 
> Naprawdę wierzysz, że w Warszawie można kupić mieszkanie do zamieszkania za 7K zł/m2?
> https://www.bankier.pl/wiadomosc/Cen...l-8100728.html
> ...


Wszystko pięknie i ładnie ale my tu mowimy o mieszkaniu vs budowie domu.

----------


## cactus

To jest troche okrutne to co wypisują niektórzy w tym temacie bo przypadkowy user czytajac niektore przypadkowo wybrane posty może uwierzyć że można mieć dom za 300-400tyś zł. Wpakuje się w niezle maliny jesli bank mu nie przeszkodzi. DOM na zadupiu  kosztuje przynajmniej dwa razy tyle co kupno uzywanego mieszkania. Dom w mieście lub przy dużym mieście to prawie milion złotych- takie są teraz ceny działek. 
Najlepsze jest to że o budowie myślą teraz nawet osoby które nie mają żadnych oszczedności, żadnego wkładu wlasnego (kombinują jak pożyczyć na wkład kasę) i zarabiają 3-4tyś zł. To jest okrutne utwierdzając ich w przekonaniu że stać ich na budowę domu.

Tylko porownujac wzrost materialow od ubiegłego roku:
styropian skok o 30%
stal - skok o ponad 50%
bloczki itp - skok o 15-20%
okna/drzwi itp - skok o 15%
usługi - trudno oszacować dokladnie ale nie mniej niż 20%
działki - w moim mieście podrożały o 30-40% w ciągu roku.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> Identycznie podczedłem do tematu. Również zaraz po studiach kupiłem mieszkanie - wtedy chcąc budować dom musiałbym wszystkie oszczędności wpakować w działkę, a na dom brać 100% kredytu - wątpię, czy miałbym zdolność. U mnie na dom przyszedł czas po 12 latach życia w bloku, ale to dlatego, że nie chciałem brać kredytu, a po drugie polubiłem to mieszkanie, okolicę, bliskość infrastruktury  Wszystkim młodym kuzynom, znajomym radzę to samo - zacznij do M2, zdobędziesz doświadczenie, awans/lepszą pracę i na dom przyjdzie czas.


PANIE drogi. Mieszkanie zaraz po studiach ?? I to bez kredytu.. Zdolniacha z Ciebie. Gratuluje. 
Raczej ludzie w młodym wieku nie dysponują gotówką rzędu 300 tys. Chyba że ja jestem jakiś inny. Uważam że większość ludzi myśląc o domu, czy mieszkaniu i tak wpakuję się w kredyt. Kwestia jak bardzo wysoki. Jeszcze 1-2 lata temu można było zbudować dom za 300-400 tys i dla mnie temat był jasny. Tym bardziej że miałem działkę.

----------


## marcin225

Jak bez kredytu mieszkanie po studiach to zazwyczaj od rodziców, albo z ich pomocą. Nie każdy ma takie możliwości - chyba, że jak kulibob ciułać każdy grosz i żyć jak pustelnik to faktycznie samemu coś tam można odłożyć. No jeszcze na początku XXI w bardzo opłacalne były wyjazdy do roboty za granice, tam można było jak na ówczesne czasy bardzo dużo zarobić przez 3 miesiące i sobie odkładać. Teraz te zarobki nie są już aż tak atrakcyjne.

----------


## tentypmich

> PANIE drogi. Mieszkanie zaraz po studiach ?? I to bez kredytu.. Zdolniacha z Ciebie. Gratuluje. 
> Raczej ludzie w młodym wieku nie dysponują gotówką rzędu 300 tys. Chyba że ja jestem jakiś inny. Uważam że większość ludzi myśląc o domu, czy mieszkaniu i tak wpakuję się w kredyt. Kwestia jak bardzo wysoki. Jeszcze 1-2 lata temu można było zbudować dom za 300-400 tys i dla mnie temat był jasny. Tym bardziej że miałem działkę.


Dalej za tyle wybudujesz mały prosty dom z dachem dwuspadowym, bez pc. Oczywiście nie licząc działki. A kredyt tak czy siak 90% osób musi brać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeszcze 1-2 lata temu można było zbudować dom za 300-400 tys i dla mnie temat był jasny. Tym bardziej że miałem działkę.


Wszystko, włącznie z grabiami, systemem nawadniania, meblami, AGD, RTV, z działką, domkiem narzędziowym, automatyką itd. itp. kosztowało mnie *6521zł/m2 całkowitej domu*. A trochę rozwiązań mam drogich, jak strop monolityczny, dachówka ceramiczna, nawadnianie, rekuperacja, automatyka... 
W okolicy nie da się kupić za to mieszkania w najpodlejszym standardzie nawet bez wyposażenia, rtv i agd. *Jak ktoś będzie chciał ciąć koszty, to bez problemu wybuduje i urządzi w tej kwocie i dzisiaj - a standard będzie wyższy, niż najdroższych mieszkaniach. A utrzyma nie m2 będzie ze 2x tańsze, nuż w bloku.*

----------


## MiroMirek

> Wszystko, włącznie z grabiami, systemem nawadniania, meblami, AGD, RTV, z działką, domkiem narzędziowym, automatyką itd. itp. kosztowało mnie *6521zł/m2 całkowitej domu*. A trochę rozwiązań mam drogich, jak strop monolityczny, dachówka ceramiczna, nawadnianie, rekuperacja, automatyka... 
> W okolicy nie da się kupić za to mieszkania w najpodlejszym standardzie nawet bez wyposażenia, rtv i agd. *Jak ktoś będzie chciał ciąć koszty, to bez problemu wybuduje i urządzi w tej kwocie i dzisiaj - a standard będzie wyższy, niż najdroższych mieszkaniach. A utrzyma nie m2 będzie ze 2x tańsze, nuż w bloku.*


dzięki za ten post  :smile: )), jak ostatnio pisałem, że na dom w okolicach 150 m2 trzeba aktualnie ( a będzie drożej)  szykować około 1mln to niektórzy nie wierzyli...

----------


## kemot_p

> PANIE drogi. Mieszkanie zaraz po studiach ?? I to bez kredytu.. Zdolniacha z Ciebie.


A gdzie ja napisałem, że bez kredytu kupiłem mieszkanie?
Oczywiście, że brałem kredyt na to mieszkanie, ale jakbym wtedy chciał budować dom, to tego kredytu musiałbym wziąć 2,5 raza więcej.

----------


## chicoPL

@up sądzę, że nie. A jeśli już to mocno wybiórczo, tak aby pasowało do tego, że 1m^2 będzie kosztował ponad 6500  :Smile:  czyli po prostym rachunku dom ~1kk PLN.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> A gdzie ja napisałem, że bez kredytu kupiłem mieszkanie?
> Oczywiście, że brałem kredyt na to mieszkanie, ale jakbym wtedy chciał budować dom, to tego kredytu musiałbym wziąć 2,5 raza więcej.


Napisałeś że nie chciałeś brać kredytu, wywnioskowałem że nie brałeś go w ogóle.

----------


## kemot_p

> Napisałeś że nie chciałeś brać kredytu, wywnioskowałem że nie brałeś go w ogóle.


Nie, pisałem o kredycie na dom.
Na mieszkanie, rzecz jasna, musiałem wziąć  :smile: 

Innymi słowy miałem wybór:
1. wynajmnować mieszkanie za 1000 zł miesięcznie
2. dobrać 200k kredytu i kupić mieszkanie z rynku wtórnego (rata 1200 zł)
3. dobrać 500k kredytu i zacząć budować dom.
Pomijam fakt, że z poborów z pierwszej pracy miałem zdolność na max 210k  :smile:  więc punkt 3 odpadał od razu. 

Tak więc nie rozumiem ludzi, którzy młodych namawiają na budowę domu i twierdzą że wychodzi podobnie cenowo do mieszkania - no chyba że porównujemy mieszkanie na przedmieściach dużego miasta z domem oddalonym o 45 km od granic dużego miasta. Wtedy zgoda taki dom wyjdzie cenowo podobnie.  :smile:

----------


## obrzydliwy

> dzięki za ten post )), jak ostatnio pisałem, że na dom w okolicach 150 m2 trzeba aktualnie ( a będzie drożej)  szykować około 1mln to niektórzy nie wierzyli...


Miro nie trzeba. Można, ale nie trzeba. Już ten temat omawialiśmy. Chociaż kto wie, jak inflacja wyfrunie.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Wszystko, włącznie z grabiami, systemem nawadniania, meblami, AGD, RTV, z działką, domkiem narzędziowym, automatyką itd. itp. kosztowało mnie *6521zł/m2 całkowitej domu*. A trochę rozwiązań mam drogich, jak strop monolityczny, dachówka ceramiczna, nawadnianie, rekuperacja, automatyka... 
> W okolicy nie da się kupić za to mieszkania w najpodlejszym standardzie nawet bez wyposażenia, rtv i agd. *Jak ktoś będzie chciał ciąć koszty, to bez problemu wybuduje i urządzi w tej kwocie i dzisiaj - a standard będzie wyższy, niż najdroższych mieszkaniach. A utrzyma nie m2 będzie ze 2x tańsze, nuż w bloku.*


Ale co Ty porównujesz  ? Mieszkanie o powierzchni 50m2*6521zl=326tys.zl do domu o pow.150m2*6521zl=978tys.zl ?
Dom o pow.150m2 to mała parterówka z garażem o pow.ok.120m2.

Widzisz różnicę między 320tys.zl a 978tys.zl ?
Dla młodego,bez zaplecza finansowego, chociazby w  formie własnego mieszkania proponujesz pętle na szyję i kredyt na 1mln.zl plus działkę  ?
Co z tego, że utrzymanie domu będzie tańsze niż M (chociaż nie koniecznie)

Jak ktoś pamięta mój DB,założony w 2011r,to w pierwszym poście tam był zawarty ambitny cel czyli wybudować dom w cenie mieszkania czyli przyjąłem budżet 250tys.zl.Moim zapleczem finamsowym było własnie takie mieszkanie   :smile: 
Skończyło się na 320tys.zl do zamieszkania plus oczywiście działka 100tys.zl,w całości na kredyt. 
Naturalnie mieszkania nie sprzedawałem do zeszłego roku czyli przez 7 lat od przeprowadzki  :wink: 
Prosta parterówka 118m2 z garażem.
A budowałem tanio, dobrze i komfortowo i to było 10 lat temu.

----------


## Arturo1972

Ktoś kto jeśli tyko nawet myśli o budowie domu w całości z kredytu na 30 lat,bez zabezpieczenia własnego,jest dla mnie "niezbyt roztropnym" człowiekiem delikatnie mówiąc z ograniczonym myśleniem przyszłościowym.

----------


## Kaizen

> Ale co Ty porównujesz  ? Mieszkanie o powierzchni 50m2*6521zl=326tys.zl do domu o pow.150m2*6521zl=978tys.zl ?


Jak ktoś potrzebuje 50m2 to czemu chcesz porównywać z domem 150m2? Ja porównuję cenę m2 - przy czym mieszkanie musi być większe, niż dom bo deweloperzy rozplanowują układ nieefektywnie (znajdź mi mieszkanie z czterema sypialniami i sporym salonem dla przykładu). Do tego trzeba gdzieś trzymac graty, które przy domu trzymasz w domku narzędziowym za kilka stówek/m2 czy pod jeszcze tańszą wiatą.
Porównujmy coś co w miarę podobnie zaspokaja te same potrzeby (choć ogrodzony prywatny ogród kilkaset m2 jest nie do zastąpienia)




> Ktoś kto jeśli tyko nawet myśli o budowie domu w całości z kredytu na 30 lat,bez zabezpieczenia własnego,jest dla mnie "niezbyt roztropnym" człowiekiem delikatnie mówiąc z ograniczonym myśleniem przyszłościowym.


Dokładnie odwrotnie. W razie W ogłasza upadłość i bank nie ma mu co zabrać, oprócz domu. I dlatego trudno taki kredyt dostać
To ktoś, kto ma jeszcze inny majątek więcej ryzykuje.

----------


## Buber90

Podam przykład... w zeszłą środę poprosiłem o ofertę na blachę na dach. Poinformowano mnie, że tanio nie będzie bo dopiero co były jakieś podwyżki. W czwartek dostałem ofertę. W piątek od rana telefon - odwołujemy ofertę.. ceny blachy wzrosły o 10 %. 
I tak ze wszystkim, czego się nie dotknę. Okolica cała wyklejona ogłoszeniami "kupię działkę".  Mam sporo znajomych wydawałoby się w bardzo dobrych zawodach lub rozwijających firmy w przyzwoitych branżach i nawet dla nich obecnie nowy dom nie jest obecnie łatwo osiągalny... próbują, optymalizują projekt, ile mogą robią sami... i nikt tu nie mówi o jakiś willach 300 metrów. Zwykłe domki 100-150 metrów + garaż

----------


## Arturo1972

> Dokładnie odwrotnie. W razie W ogłasza upadłość i bank nie ma mu co zabrać, oprócz domu.
> To ktoś, kto ma jeszcze inny majątek więcej ryzykuje.


Naprawdę jesteś szkodnikiem tutaj...
W przeciągu tych 10 lat z kredytem na 370tys.zl z rata 1900zl miesięcznie trafiło mi się zwolnienie z pracy. 
Banku to nie obchodzi, płacz i plac.
Trafił mi się wypadek i ponad 2 lata na L4 i zasiłku ZUS i ponowne bez pracy. 
Banku to nie obchodzi,wziąłeś zobowiązanie to płac. 
A jak nie masz to pożegnaj się z domem...

A jak przydazy się wypadek losowy, że nie będziesz w stanie pracować to pomyślałeś o dzieciach  czy rodzinie  ?
Pod most....

----------


## Kaizen

> Naprawdę jesteś szkodnikiem tutaj...
> W przeciągu tych 10 lat z kredytem na 370tys.zl z rata 1900zl miesięcznie trafiło mi się zwolnienie z pracy. 
> Banku to nie obchodzi, płacz i plac.
> Trafił mi się wypadek i ponad 2 lata na L4 i zasiłku ZUS i ponowne bez pracy. 
> Banku to nie obchodzi,wziąłeś zobowiązanie to płac.


Mam przyjaciółkę. Powinęła jej się noga. Odsetki, kary, upadłość, licytacje. Chętnych brak, bo matka z małym dzieckiem. W końcu za 70% wartości kupił jej nieślubny mąż.

Jakby miała jeszcze mieszkanie, to by je również straciła.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Mam przyjaciółkę. Powinęła jej się noga. Odsetki, kary, upadłość, licytacje. Chętnych brak, bo matka z małym dzieckiem. W końcu za 70% wartości kupił jej nieślubny mąż.
> 
> Jakby miała jeszcze mieszkanie, to by je również straciła.


jprd...patologia.
No cóż, tacy i też muszą być....

----------


## donvitobandito

> Mam przyjaciółkę. Powinęła jej się noga. Odsetki, kary, upadłość, licytacje. Chętnych brak, bo matka z małym dzieckiem. W końcu za 70% wartości kupił jej nieślubny mąż.
> 
> Jakby miała jeszcze mieszkanie, to by je również straciła.


Kto to jest nieślubny mąż?

----------


## marcin225

> Kto to jest nieślubny mąż?


Zapewne konkubent  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

> jprd...patologia.


PLONK.

To, że mi wyjeżdżałeś z wycieczkami osobistymi na poziomie piaskownicy to mogę pominąć. Ale obrażania mojej przyjaciółki, o której nic nie wiesz, a którą życie przeczołgało niemiłosiernie (upadłość, jedno dziecko głuche, drugie z rakiem i nieślubny mąż chory terminalnie) jest dla nie mnie nieakceptowalne i świadczy o *t*wojej maleńkości.

----------


## donvitobandito

> PLONK.
> 
> To, że mi wyjeżdżałeś z wycieczkami osobistymi na poziomie piaskownicy to mogę pominąć. Ale obrażania mojej przyjaciółki, o której nic nie wiesz, a którą życie przeczołgało niemiłosiernie (upadłość, jedno dziecko głuche, drugie z rakiem i nieślubny mąż chory terminalnie) jest dla nie mnie nieakceptowalne i świadczy o *t*wojej maleńkości.


Wdf nieślubny mąż? I co oznacza chory terminalne. Kaizen, no trąca to patologią...

----------


## donvitobandito

Poza tym Arturo to legenda tego forum. Ci pseudo moderatorzy nie są godni mu zawiązać rzemyka od sandałów. Taka jest prawda.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wdf nieślubny mąż?


Krystyna Mazurówna uknuła takie określenie. A przynajmniej u niej pierwszej to spotkałem.




> I co oznacza chory terminalne. Kaizen, no trąca to patologią...


Glejak czwartego stopnia.
Dziewczyna to dla mnie legenda. Ja bym pewnie w jej sytuacji się rozpił i zaćpał.




> Poza tym Arturo to legenda tego forum. Ci pseudo moderatorzy nie są godni mu zawiązać rzemyka od sandałów. Taka jest prawda.


Niejednej legendzie pomniki zburzyli. A tej nawet nie postawili.

----------


## obrzydliwy

Bez sensu te wasze wywody.. Wracając do tematu.
Większość Polaków żyje na 50m2 rodzinami wielopokoleniowymi i pewnie nie marudzą bo nie maja porównania, a marzenie o domu to tylko mrzonka. Dla mnie, życie w domu jest o wiele poziomów lepsze niż w mieszkaniu i cieszę się że podjąłem wyzwanie. 

Jeśli chodzi o koszty, to w moim przypadku różnica wynosiła ok 100 tys miedzy mieszkaniem a domem.

----------


## tentypmich

> Naprawdę jesteś szkodnikiem tutaj...
> W przeciągu tych 10 lat z kredytem na 370tys.zl z rata 1900zl miesięcznie trafiło mi się zwolnienie z pracy. 
> Banku to nie obchodzi, płacz i plac.
> Trafił mi się wypadek i ponad 2 lata na L4 i zasiłku ZUS i ponowne bez pracy. 
> Banku to nie obchodzi,wziąłeś zobowiązanie to płac. 
> A jak nie masz to pożegnaj się z domem...
> 
> A jak przydazy się wypadek losowy, że nie będziesz w stanie pracować to pomyślałeś o dzieciach  czy rodzinie  ?
> Pod most....


Arturo, ale taka sama sytuacja będzie gdy ktoś wynajmuje z rodziną mieszkanie za 1000 zł miesięcznie + rachunki, to też go z tego mieszkania wywalą i rodzina pójdzie pod most jak to napisałeś, niestety żyjemy w takim kraju gdzie trzeba zapierdalać do końca swoich dni... Kredyt to i tak lepsza opcja niż płacenie komuś za wynajem, tylko wiadomo wszystko z głową  :smile:

----------


## mistalova

> Dokładnie odwrotnie. W razie W ogłasza upadłość i bank nie ma mu co zabrać, oprócz domu. I dlatego trudno taki kredyt dostać
> To ktoś, kto ma jeszcze inny majątek więcej ryzykuje.


No tu akurat nie jest tak prosto z tym ogłoszeniem upadłości konsumenckiej.
Wiem, bo mam taki kazus w rodzinie

----------


## Kaizen

> No tu akurat nie jest tak prosto z tym ogłoszeniem upadłości konsumenckiej.
> Wiem, bo mam taki kazus w rodzinie


Nic nie jest proste. Albo wszystko. W zależności od nastawienia. Niezależnie od tego upadłość konsumencka jest, działa i przypadków jest coraz więcej.



źródło

----------


## mistalova

W teorii pewnie tak.

Ja wiem jak jest w praktyce.

----------


## tentypmich

> No tu akurat nie jest tak prosto z tym ogłoszeniem upadłości konsumenckiej.
> Wiem, bo mam taki kazus w rodzinie


Przecież to nie jest tak, że z miesiąca na miesiąc zostaje człowiek zlicytowany, dodatkowo przy kredycie płaci się ubezpieczenie gdzie w przypadku utraty pracy, ubezpieczyciel spłaca przez okres 6 miesięcy raty. Dodatkowo zawsze masz możliwość sprzedaży nieruchomości, a dwa i tak trzeba pracować żeby jakoś żyć...

----------


## MiroMirek

> Poza tym Arturo to legenda tego forum. Ci pseudo moderatorzy nie są godni mu zawiązać rzemyka od sandałów. Taka jest prawda.


właściciel/administrator z tego co wiem odpowiada za wpisy - jeżeli nie reaguje na zgłoszenia ( mnie zdarzyło się już wysłać) wpisów obrażających innych ludzi a nawet całe grupy społeczne to po prostu należy słać zawiadomienie do właściwych urzędów kontrolnych - i administrator zostanie ukarany

----------


## kemot_p

> Jeśli chodzi o koszty, to w moim przypadku różnica wynosiła ok 100 tys miedzy mieszkaniem a domem.


 U mnie w mieście dla odmiany za cenę mieszkania trzypokojowego z rynku wtórnego ok 55 mkw masz pustą działkę 700 mkw.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> U mnie w mieście dla odmiany za cenę mieszkania trzypokojowego z rynku wtórnego ok 55 mkw masz pustą działkę 700 mkw.


Kosmos. Jednak jeśli znajdują się desperaci zdolni wyłożyć takie pieniądze za skraweczek trawy to czemu nie.

----------


## tentypmich

> U mnie w mieście dla odmiany za cenę mieszkania trzypokojowego z rynku wtórnego ok 55 mkw masz pustą działkę 700 mkw.


W jakim mieście mieszkasz? U nas ceny są między 11-20 tyś zł za ar, zależy od miejsca :wink:  kosmos ceny, ciekawe tylko kiedy to dupnie wszystko?

----------


## Arturo1972

> W jakim mieście mieszkasz? U nas ceny są między 11-20 tyś zł za ar, zależy od miejsca kosmos ceny, ciekawe tylko kiedy to dupnie wszystko?


Czemu kosmos, na podgliwickiej wsi, 8km do centrum cena działki 700m2 to 200tys.zl czyli prawie jak za M4.
Ja za swoją(670m2) tamże w 2010r dałem 100tys.zl
Wiadomo, że im dalej,im wieś bardziej zabita dechami to taniej ale mnie to nie rajcowało. 
20-25km od Gliwic możesz mieć działkę 1000m2 za 80-100tys.zl.

I ciekawy trend zauważyłem, jak kupowałem działkę to było ich do sprzedania 9szt jedna przy drugiej, wszystkie poszły a tylko 4 od razu zostały wykorzystane pod budowę. 
Dopiero po tych 8-10 latach leżenia odłogiem kolejne 3 są obecnie ruszane i w budowie i to przez właścicieli, którzy je kupili w tamtym okresie.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Arturo, ale taka sama sytuacja będzie gdy ktoś wynajmuje z rodziną mieszkanie za 1000 zł miesięcznie + rachunki, to też go z tego mieszkania wywalą i rodzina pójdzie pod most jak to napisałeś, niestety żyjemy w takim kraju gdzie trzeba zapierdalać do końca swoich dni... Kredyt to i tak lepsza opcja niż płacenie komuś za wynajem, tylko wiadomo wszystko z głową


Od zawsze dziwię się rodzinom, które wynajmują mieszkania...
Ale płacić 1000zl miesięcznie a 3500zl miesięcznie to różnica.

----------


## Arturo1972

> to po prostu należy słać zawiadomienie do właściwych urzędów kontrolnych - i administrator zostanie ukarany


"Społecznik" ? Kiedyś za PRL-u ktoś taki miał inne określenie   :big grin:

----------


## MiroMirek

> "Społecznik" ? Kiedyś za PRL-u ktoś taki miał inne określenie


rasizm i obrażanie innych ludzi powinno być wypalane gorącym żelazem a zgłaszanie ( w sensie eliminowanie takich zachowań) jest po prostu obowiązkiem cywilizowanych ludzi

----------


## Arturo1972

> rasizm i obrażanie innych ludzi powinno być wypalane gorącym żelazem a zgłaszanie ( w sensie eliminowanie takich zachowań) jest po prostu obowiązkiem cywilizowanych ludzi


Rasizm owszem, powinien być tępiony zawsze i wszędzie. 
Natomiast obrażanie to kwestia sądu a nie prokuratury czy administratora bo np."Ty bałwanie" można różnie interpretować   :wink:

----------


## giman

> Aha. Czyli wg Ciebie 7000 zł to za mało żeby zacząć budować mały dom?


Według mnie za mało. Ja bym się bał w takich warunkach.




> Dlaczego młodzi ludzie pisząc o mieszkaniach mają na mysli tylko nowiutkie deweloperskie na zamknietych osiedlach gdzie czesto trzeba dac powyzej 400tyś za 50m2. Jest cala masa klimatycznych mieszkań z rynku wtornego w duzo ciekawszych bo zielonych lokalizacjach niż swiężo wybudowane bloki i takie mozna spokojnie kupic do 250tyś jak pisze wyżej kolega.


Zależy w jakim mieście. Ja swego czasu szukając mieszkania w zadanym budżecie odwiedziłem 10 mieszkań na wtórnym. Tragedia to mało powiedziane. Po tych wizytach kupiłem deweloperskie.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Rasizm owszem, powinien być tępiony zawsze i wszędzie. 
> Natomiast obrażanie to kwestia sądu a nie prokuratury czy administratora bo np."Ty bałwanie" można różnie interpretować


zakładam, że nie kojarzysz rasizmu wyłącznie z kolorem skóry...

----------


## Arturo1972

> zakładam, że nie kojarzysz rasizmu wyłącznie z kolorem skóry...


Jestem "tęczowy"  :wink:

----------


## giman

> zakładam, że nie kojarzysz rasizmu wyłącznie z kolorem skóry...


Poza definicję pwn nie ma sensu wychodzić.
Jak ktoś potrzebuje są _pojemniejsze_ znaczeniowo pojęcia.

----------


## dwiecegly

> W jakim mieście mieszkasz? U nas ceny są między 11-20 tyś zł za ar, zależy od miejsca kosmos ceny, ciekawe tylko kiedy to dupnie wszystko?


11-20tyś za ar? Jakie to miasto? Raczej miasteczko i to pewnie na ścianie wschodniej z dala od cywilizacji i pracy. Ale tak naprawdę pewnie piszesz o wsi pod miastem i to "pod" oznacza min 10km dalej.
W typowym mieście powyżej 100tyś mieszkańców, uznawanym za atrakcyjne do życia ceny działek zaczynają się od 250-300zł ma metr. Zaczynają się...
U nas ładna działka w dobrej dzielnicy to ok 400zł a to nie jest nawet jakieś super drogie miasto. Za cene mieszkania można sobie kupić 600-700m2 działki, najczęściej nieuzbrojonej.
Oczywiście można też kupić działkę za 150-200zł kilkanaście km od centrum i codziennie tracić w aucie 2h jadąc do pracy, wożąc dzieci w tę i z powrotem. Tylko doliczając koszt paliwa i naszego cennego czasu z życia ktorego nikt nam nie odda to nie wiem czy warto.

----------


## henrykow

Jeżeli* @tentypmich* napisał prawdę to pochodzi z Krakowa lub okolic.

----------


## tentypmich

> 11-20tyś za ar? Jakie to miasto? Raczej miasteczko i to pewnie na ścianie wschodniej z dala od cywilizacji i pracy. Ale tak naprawdę pewnie piszesz o wsi pod miastem i to "pod" oznacza min 10km dalej.
> W typowym mieście powyżej 100tyś mieszkańców, uznawanym za atrakcyjne do życia ceny działek zaczynają się od 250-300zł ma metr. Zaczynają się...
> U nas ładna działka w dobrej dzielnicy to ok 400zł a to nie jest nawet jakieś super drogie miasto. Za cene mieszkania można sobie kupić 600-700m2 działki, najczęściej nieuzbrojonej.
> Oczywiście można też kupić działkę za 150-200zł kilkanaście km od centrum i codziennie tracić w aucie 2h jadąc do pracy, wożąc dzieci w tę i z powrotem. Tylko doliczając koszt paliwa i naszego cennego czasu z życia ktorego nikt nam nie odda to nie wiem czy warto.


Do centrum Krakowa 30-50 minut autostradą, zresztą to miasto które bardzo lubią ludzie z Krakowa, dlatego tak wystrzeliły tutaj ceny mieszkań oraz działek przez ostatnie 3 lata  :wink:  dodatkowo inflacja. 
Ja jestem w tej sytuacji , ze odziedziczyłem działkę w fajnym miejscu o pow 11ar, ale jeżeli ktoś tej działki nie ma, a chce sie budować to dla mnie ceny działek to jakiś kosmos tak jak pisałem wcześniej, bo sama działka 200 tyś zł, a gdzie jeszcze budowa i wtedy wychodzi na to, że Arturo ma racje.

----------


## Robinson74

Może warto dodać ankietę do tego tematu?

----------


## Janekk1234

> 11-20tyś za ar? Jakie to miasto? Raczej miasteczko i to pewnie na ścianie wschodniej z dala od cywilizacji i pracy. Ale tak naprawdę pewnie piszesz o wsi pod miastem i to "pod" oznacza min 10km dalej.
> W typowym mieście powyżej 100tyś mieszkańców, uznawanym za atrakcyjne do życia ceny działek zaczynają się od 250-300zł ma metr. Zaczynają się...
> U nas ładna działka w dobrej dzielnicy to ok 400zł a to nie jest nawet jakieś super drogie miasto. Za cene mieszkania można sobie kupić 600-700m2 działki, najczęściej nieuzbrojonej.
> Oczywiście można też kupić działkę za 150-200zł kilkanaście km od centrum i codziennie tracić w aucie 2h jadąc do pracy, wożąc dzieci w tę i z powrotem. Tylko doliczając koszt paliwa i naszego cennego czasu z życia ktorego nikt nam nie odda to nie wiem czy warto.


300 czy 400pln za m2 działki? Szok

----------


## giman

> 300 czy 400pln za m2 działki? Szok


W moich okolicach po tyle to są pod miastem (fakt, że tuż pod miastem, ale jednak już okoliczne wsie). W granicach miasta w tych cenach trudno, a jak już to gorsza lokalizacja niż te podmiejskie.

----------


## Arturo1972

> 300 czy 400pln za m2 działki? Szok


Pierwsza z brzegu, podgliwicka wieś, 388zl/m2:
https://m.morizon.pl/oferta/sprzedaz...-mzn2038633313

Za całą działkę 365tys.zl.
Nic tyko się budować młodym,taniej niż mieszkanie  :big grin: 

A tu rarytasik, 495zl/m2:
https://m.morizon.pl/oferta/sprzedaz...-mzn2038673540

----------


## Janekk1234

Na pewno da znaleźć się takie drogie ale to są jednak wyjątki typu malownicza okolica tuż pod wielkim miastem. 
Ale generalnie to nie są średnie ceny działek w Polsce.

----------


## tentypmich

> Pierwsza z brzegu, podgliwicka wieś, 388zl/m2:
> https://m.morizon.pl/oferta/sprzedaz...-mzn2038633313
> 
> Za całą działkę 365tys.zl.
> Nic tyko się budować młodym,taniej niż mieszkanie 
> 
> A tu rarytasik, 495zl/m2:
> https://m.morizon.pl/oferta/sprzedaz...-mzn2038673540


Tylko tak się też zastanawiam czy działki w takich cenach w ogóle się sprzedają, bo wystawiać to sobie można  :wink:  Jak ktoś chce sprzedać to zejdzie sporo z ceny, chyba, że chodzi tylko o badanie rynku.

----------


## Kaizen

> W moich okolicach po tyle to są pod miastem


40 minut koleją od warszawskiego Mordoru da się teraz kupić działkę za 150zł/m2. Za 200zł/m2 można przebierać. To blisko stacji. Dalej jest taniej.

----------


## Arturo1972

> Tylko tak się też zastanawiam czy działki w takich cenach w ogóle się sprzedają, bo wystawiać to sobie można  Jak ktoś chce sprzedać to zejdzie sporo z ceny, chyba, że chodzi tylko o badanie rynku.


Nieruchomości a w tym działki są to lokaty kapitału.
Po tym jak inflacja zżera pieniądz, jak stopy procentowe są równe zeru, jak jest dodruk pieniądza jest to najpewniejsza inwestycja długoterminowa.



> Na pewno da znaleźć się takie drogie ale to są jednak wyjątki typu malownicza okolica tuż pod wielkim miastem. 
> Ale generalnie to nie są średnie ceny działek w Polsce.


Brzezinka czy Żerniki są to naturalnie drogie lokalizacje Gliwic od zawsze, jak 10-12 lat temu szukałem działki to już wtedy ceny dochodziły tam do 300zl/m2 a zaczynały się 
od 200zl/m2, nie mniej ceny działek poszły niesamowicie w górę. 
Ja dałem za swoją 150zl/m2 a dzisiaj, dosłownie 300m ode mnie wołają sobie 250zl/m2.



> 40 minut koleją od warszawskiego Mordoru da się teraz kupić działkę za 150zł/m2. Za 200zł/m2 można przebierać. To blisko stacji. Dalej jest taniej.


Gdybym miał bujać się koleją do pracy godzinę to podziękuję za taką "przyjemność"
Wolałbym dalej mieszkać w centrum Gliwic na 52m2 i mieć do pracy 6km i 10 min.   :wink: 
Obecnie mam 16km i 15 minut   :big grin: 
Na "zadupiu" ceny będą zawsze niższe.

----------


## kemot_p

> W jakim mieście mieszkasz? U nas ceny są między 11-20 tyś zł za ar, zależy od miejsca kosmos ceny, ciekawe tylko kiedy to dupnie wszystko?


W Pruszkowie pod Warszawą. Tutaj cena działki = cena mieszkania 50 m2. Żeby w cenie mieszkania wybudować dom, trzeba szukać działki jeszcze z 10-15 km dalej, ale wtedy dojazd do centrum, nawet koleją, to 45-60 minut. Słabo, bo traci się 2-2,5h na same przejazdy. Dlatego będę się upierał, że nie da się w dużym mieście/ w bliskiej okolicy dużego miasta wybudować domu w cenie mieszkania. 30-40 km od dużego miasta jest to możliwe.

----------


## Arturo1972

> W Pruszkowie pod Warszawą. Tutaj cena działki = cena mieszkania 50 m2. Żeby w cenie mieszkania wybudować dom, trzeba szukać działki jeszcze z 10-15 km dalej, ale wtedy dojazd do centrum, nawet koleją, to 45-60 minut. Słabo, bo traci się 2-2,5h na same przejazdy. Dlatego będę się upierał, że nie da się w dużym mieście/ w bliskiej okolicy dużego miasta wybudować domu w cenie mieszkania. 30-40 km od dużego miasta jest to możliwe.


Dokładnie. 
Należy przyjąć, że cena działki =cena mieszkania,jeśli myśli się o komfortowym życiu.

----------


## hipodrom

Kwestia priorytetów.

Dla jednego lokalizacja jest bardzo ważna, bo nie chce tracić czas na dojazdy,. Chce żeby dzieci miały dogodny dojazd autobusem czy tramwajem w każde miejsce dużego miasta na zajęcia pozaszkolne i dopłaci do tej działki. Dopłaci czasem absurdalnie dużo z perspektywy osób które chcą wybudować się gdzieś daleko i mają inne podejście. 
Z każdym kolejnym rokiem koszt budowy standardowego domu do zamieszkania to kwota coraz bliżej miliona,. Dorzucenie 100-400 tys w tym kontekście do działki, która pozwoli oszczędzać nawet 1-2 godziny dziennie x ilość osób to może nie jest zły pomysł. Zawsze można przyoszczędzić na projekcie i samym domu... ale to oczywiście kwestia priorytetów.

----------


## obrzydliwy

> Dokładnie. 
> Należy przyjąć, że cena działki =cena mieszkania,jeśli myśli się o komfortowym życiu.


Nie trzeba mieszkać blisko dużego miasta żeby żyć komfortowo. Do miasteczka (20tys mieszkańców) w którym pracuję mam 15 min samochodem. Fajna droga, zero korków. Działki można wyrwać już od 20zł/m2. Np https://www.olx.pl/d/oferta/dzialka-...tml#f6d71794cf 

Nie czuję się gorszy od podmiejskiego warszawiaka. Jeśli tylko jest praca to co za różnica.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dorzucenie 100-400 tys w tym kontekście do działki, która pozwoli oszczędzać nawet 1-2 godziny dziennie x ilość osób to może nie jest zły pomysł.


Ja tam do centrum Warszawy mam szybciej, niz dojeżdżałem z bloku jak mieszkałem na Białołęce.
Miałem tez taki pomysł, żeby szukać działki jedną stację pociągu pospiesznego od Warszawy. Ale tam oferowane działki były nieakceptowalnie daleko od stacji. Cena i okolica też mało atrakcyjne.

Zajęcia pozalekcyjne i różne atrakcje są nie tylko w miastach. Owszem, w dużych miastach jest większy wybór. Ale trampoliny, basenu, który sobie niedługo rozłożę w ogródku, rząd mi nie zamknie. Dzieci i pies bez smyczy i kagańca mogą sobie biegać na słoneczku i nawet jak są małe, to nie trzeba przy nich siedzieć. Specjalnie napisałem, ze na słoneczku a nie na świeżym powietrzu, bo świeżego powietrza mam ile zechcę wewnątrz, co w bloku jest niemożliwe. Jak chcę sobie zamontować klimę czy antenę na elewacji czy na dachu, to nie muszę się nikogo prosić o zgodę.

Budowałem dom głównie dla powyższych zalet. Ale też 4 pokoje + spory salon w bloku kosztuje drożej i ciężko znaleźć takie mieszkanie. A jak już się zamieszka, to trzeba placić ze dwa razy drożej za utrzymanie.
Ale te zalety na zupełnie inny poziom podniosła epidemia.

----------


## Pytajnick

Współczuję tym miastowym. Nie dość, że płacą krocie za kawałeczek ziemi, to jeszcze muszą błagalnie wypatrywać poluzowania obostrzeń, żeby się z miasta wyrwać... na "zadupie"  :roll eyes:

----------


## Arturo1972

> Współczuję tym miastowym. Nie dość, że płacą krocie za kawałeczek ziemi, to jeszcze muszą błagalnie wypatrywać poluzowania obostrzeń, żeby się z miasta wyrwać... na "zadupie"


Dlatego między innymi przez COVID działki na ogródkach działkowych w miastach poszły kosmicznie w górę, 25tys.zl to za taką biedotę bez altanki, za ładną działeczkę krzyczą ze 50tys.zl  :smile:

----------


## giman

> 40 minut koleją od warszawskiego Mordoru da się teraz kupić działkę za 150zł/m2. Za 200zł/m2 można przebierać. To blisko stacji. Dalej jest taniej.


Raz pod-Warszawa jest droższa niż pod-Wrocław.
Dwa 40 min koleją to dla mnie hen hen daleko. 




> Dlatego między innymi przez COVID działki na ogródkach działkowych w miastach poszły kosmicznie w górę, 25tys.zl to za taką biedotę bez altanki, za ładną działeczkę krzyczą ze 50tys.zl


Łoooo matko, serio, nie zdawałem sobie sprawy. Covid ostro przeorał i uwidocznił wiele spraw.

----------


## Arturo1972

Ktoś tu mówił, że "wielka płyta" jest be   :smile: 
Nie tylko w Wawie tak jest:
https://www.money.pl/gospodarka/wiel...42830400a.html

----------


## kemot_p

Osiedle za Żelazną Bramą - ale to nie jest wielka płyta - wynajmowałem przez kilka miesięcy pokój w jednym z tych wieżowców. Bardzo dobra lokalizacja, samo centrum, przez to i cena wysoka (również wynajmu). Od kilku lat, w niedalekiej odległości od osiedla, powstaje zagłębie biurowców, dojazd nieporównywalnie lepszy niż na Mokotów (praktycznie z każdej strony miasta), który do tej pory gromadził najwięcej firm. 
A o tym, że wielka płyta "się sypie" to ja czytałem artykuły w 2008 roku, jak szukałem mieszkania. Minęło 13 lat i dalej bloki z wielkiej płyty stoją, założę się, że mnie przeżyją i pewnie moje dzieci. 
 :smile:

----------


## giman

> A o tym, że wielka płyta "się sypie" to ja czytałem artykuły w 2008 roku, jak szukałem mieszkania. Minęło 13 lat i dalej bloki z wielkiej płyty stoją, założę się, że mnie przeżyją i pewnie moje dzieci.


Pewnie zależy od typu w końcu była Rama H, Wielka Płyta, coś tam jeszcze. Spece mówią, że rama H się nie rozsypie a Wielka Płyta może (lecz nie musi).
Były tu wspominane też inne technologie z zewnątrz niby wszystko podobne a konstrukcyjnie róznice spore.

----------


## Kaizen

> Osiedle za Żelazną Bramą - ale to nie jest wielka płyta


Te bloki to najlepsza technologia blokowisk - żelbetowy monolit odlewany na miejscu.

http://www.ikb.poznan.pl/almamater/b...lane_ii/05.pdf

----------


## gontia

Można wybudować tanio, ale trzeba się mocno zaangażować w temat. Jeśli oddajesz wszystko firmom i stawiasz na wypasiony projekt, to będzie grubo.

----------


## MiroMirek

https://pieniadze.rp.pl/finanse-domo...easer_redirect

----------


## Daniel_26

Witam,

Nie bylo mnie tutaj rok i widze ze trzeba nadrobic zaleglosci  :wink: 

W 2021 planowalem powrot do PL a za miesiac juz wracamy.

Duzo osob porownuje mieszkanie w bloku a dom .

Ostatnie 5 lat mieszkalem w zabudowie szeregowej (dom ok 120 m) z malym ogrodkiem i sam nie wiem jak dam rade mieszkac na 50-60 m na czas poszukiwac dzialki a nastepnie budowy domu.

Wczesniej 20 lat mieszkalem w mieszkaniu ok 50 m i wydawalo mi sie ze jest komfortowo niestety po kilku latach mieszkania w domu zdanie juz zmienilem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## cactus

Było kupować działkę rok temu. Wszystko poszło o 50-70% a fajnych działek w ogole nie ma na rynku.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Było kupować działkę rok temu. Wszystko poszło o 50-70% a fajnych działek w ogole nie ma na rynku.


Są. I dla niektórych dużo łatwiej teraz kupić niż kiedyś.

----------


## KaktusBambino

Mój tata planował w tym roku kupić działkę na śląsku, ale niestety ceny poszły tak do góry, że szok - a jak już są dostępne, to niezbyt atrakcyjne w słabej lokalizacji. Ciężki czas na budowę domu.

----------


## Marek Kraska

Jestem na etapie wykańczania, łatwo nie jest, wszystko drożeje, szaleją ceny i wykonawcy :big grin:  Ale i taki nie żałuję decyzji. Dom parterowy z lekko podniesioną ścianką kolankową, blachę zmieniliśmy na ceramikę. Staraliśmy się dobierać materiały sprawdzonej jakości, żeby dom trzymał wartość, a nam nie przysparzał problemów w przyszłości. To dopiero się okaże, jak nam wyszło. Wybraliśmy: projekt parterówki Loro, zrobiliśmy płytę fundamentową, ścianybloczki silikatowe, ocieplenie styropian, więźba tradycyjna, bo nieco podnieśliśmy poddasze (na razie na nieużytkowe), pokrycie monza, tynki tradycyjne, ogrzewanie pompa ciepła i podłogówka, okna pcv standardowe. Dotąd wyszło nam jakieś 360 tys, bez działki i całej papierologii na początku. Przed nami jeszcze sporo, ale i tak liczymy, że wyjdzie korzystniej za metr niż u dewelopera. No i na swoim . Zatem ja polecam budować.

----------


## Frofo007

Marek Kraska: rozsądnych wyborów dokonaliście podczas budowy domu. Ja wybrałem te same rozwiązania (silikaty, pompa ciepła itd).

----------

